# CM Punk vs. John Cena Discussion Thread



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Talk about the Punk vs. Cena match/feud in this thread


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

I know I might get attacked for this.. but I kinda want Cena to win. Punk's reign has no purpose whatsoever. If possible, I'd like Cena to turn heel. I know it wouldn't happen, but hey it's the 1000th episode. Maybe WWE will make a compelling story for once.

edit: though if he doesn't turn heel, i want punk to retain


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Cena will win, IWC will cry, and Vince will cry tears of joy


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

This thread should probably be moved here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/623307-official-raw-1000-discussion-thread-possible-spoilers.html

I'm expecting Rock to cost Cena the match. However, I do expect Cena to walk out of SummerSlam as WWE Champion.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Punk to retain and Cena to become the first guy to ever unsuccessfully cash in the briefcase.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Hoping for Punk.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> I know I might get attacked for this.. but I kinda want Cena to win. Punk's reign has no purpose whatsoever. If possible, I'd like Cena to turn heel. I know it wouldn't happen, but hey it's the 1000th episode. Maybe WWE will make a compelling story for once.


I am voting Punk, HOWEVER if Cena turns heel, then I wouldn't mind for him to win lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Hoping for Punk. Knowing Cena will win.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Hoping for Punk. Knowing Cena will win.


Not Necessarily. What some people have been guessing could happen which is John being nice, announcing the match ahead of time and then he loses...but he could win.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> I am voting Punk, HOWEVER if Cena turns heel, then I wouldn't mind for him to win lol


dude he is not turning heel. EVER! Stop hoping for it becase you are just setting yourself up for dissapointment


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



mrchordproductions said:


> dude he is not turning heel. EVER! Stop hoping for it becase you are just setting yourself up for dissapointment


Anything is possible, where did I say I was hoping? I said if it does happen then I wouldn't mind him winning...I never once said I have been hoping for it, I said I wouldn't mind it happening.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Cena will win and predictable WWE will go round and round.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Voted for Cena by mistake. I thought it said "who do you think will win" at first.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Leave it to John Cena to add another accomplishment to his list by ending CM Punk's long title reign. :cuss:unk3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



mrchordproductions said:


> dude he is not turning heel. EVER! Stop hoping for it becase you are just setting yourself up for dissapointment


I am not saying Cena will turn heel but there is always a chance. Did anyone ever think Hogan would turn heel?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Voted Punk but Cena might win, or get a rematch at Summerslam or something.

Though I have been thinking that maybe we will get The Rock vs CM Punk at WM instead for the WWE title. I think Rock vs. Cena is more likely but maybe Cena won't be winning the title yet.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

They could put over Punk huge by being the only wrestler to successfully defend his title against the MITB winner, but they're probably gonna go with cena wins lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

It's John Cena Presents: Monday Night Raw. Punk only get built to be fed to hungry Cena, just like everyone else.

That being said, really hope Punk wins.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



mrchordproductions said:


> dude he is not turning heel. EVER! Stop hoping for it becase you are just setting yourself up for dissapointment


Don't ever say never. WWE are probably just waiting for the perfect time when no one expects it. They have several potential candidates now to fill the top babyface spot. John Cena is due for a change now, he's still not over the hill as a performer so this would give him a few solid years as a heel.

As for the OP. One thing I love about this is that it's completely unpredictable. I am genuinely excited for next week's show and that happens rarely nowdays.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

Rock will interfere.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

The only legitimate thing that will make me happy about this is that the match will probably be fantastic. I just don't know what the fuck Cena will do as champ.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

I'd rather Punk win, doesn't make sense to have Cena win the belt on RAW, especially with Summerslam coming up and NOC in Boston, which they can use to create the opposite reaction they had in 2011 with MITB in Chicago.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*

I see a screwy finish and a rematch set for Summerslam. Maybe they'll do what Nitro did all the time and have the two main eventers work for a few minutes and then a shoddy ending. Oh wait...WWE has been doing that for years as well.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

Even though i can't stand Punk, he is a necessary evil to prevent Cena from winning the WWE title and therefore, Punk definately has to retain.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



Joseph92 said:


> I am not saying Cena will turn heel but there is always a chance. Did anyone ever think Hogan would turn heel?


That was WCW, Vince would never have let that happen. But hey, Maybe vince all the sudden has that wcw mindset. So, if you are willing to wait till john cena is 43 to turn heel, then go ahead wait. I stopped hoping for a heel turn in 2011 and im turning back


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Just hoping for a great match and I believe it will be. Also people can't be Pissed if cena wins. He already jobbed to punk and punks had a great reign as champion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Just hoping for a great match and I believe it will be. Also people can't be Pissed if cena wins. He already *jobbed *to punk and punks had a great reign as champion.


I don't recall Punk ever beating Cena in a 4 minute squash match.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if John Cena is the first one to lose his Money in the Bank cash-in. The reason is because it won't harm Cena at all, and it will add to a mystique of the MITB. Than, it won't always be a guarantee that a cash-in will always be successful. And, let's face it, somebody has to do it eventually. Why not a guy who won't lose anything? It'll be better for them to have Cena lose his cash-in than a young midcarder.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

Posted this in the RAW thread:

I don't think WWE will just end an 8+ month title reign on an episode of RAW... Rock will get involved somehow. I can see Punk vs Cena vs Rock at Summerslam.














..or Cena wins cleanly and RAW goes off the air with Cena's music playing and him holding his belt up high.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

Special Thanks to whichever Mod edited the title of the thread


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I would like to see Punk win this match but this won't be the last title match these guys have together. Whatever happens, it will likely lead to a rematch on Summerslam and possibly the ppv afterward.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I really hope CM Punk retains;but I can see The Rock interfering the match just like he did at Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I don't recall Punk ever beating Cena in a 4 minute squash match.


Didn't you know Brye? It's common knowledge that if somebody loses matches nowdays, they are automatically jobbers. Even if the match was a 5 star slobber knocker and the result could've went ether way, the loser was jobbed out.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I can just picture the show ending with Cena winning and standing tall with the WWE Championship... fpalm.

Come on Punk.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



Nocturnal said:


> I would like to see Punk win this match but this won't be the last title match these guys have together. Whatever happens, it will likely lead to a rematch on Summerslam and possibly the ppv afterward.


Yeah you know I definitely see them doing SOMETHING that lasts until Night of Champions at the very least.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

Cena will win.. sadly. Dwayne will stare down Cena to close the show.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



Trouble Trouble said:


> I'd rather Punk win, doesn't make sense to have Cena win the belt on RAW, especially with Summerslam coming up and NOC in Boston, which they can use to create the opposite reaction they had in 2011 with MITB in Chicago.


Do you not remember the crowd from the RAW before MITB last year? It was in Boston and Cena got booed HEAVILY and I mean HEAVILY in favour of Punk. The same will happen on an even bigger scale at NOC if Punk faces Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



blarg_ said:


> Didn't you know Brye? It's common knowledge that if somebody loses matches nowdays, they are automatically jobbers. Even if the match was a 5 star slobber knocker and the result could've went ether way, the loser was jobbed out.


And EVERYONE is buried. Even the winner of the match buried. Regardless of what you do...BURIED.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



Joseph92 said:


> I am not saying Cena will turn heel but there is always a chance. Did anyone ever think Hogan would turn heel?



cena turning heel is even less likely


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

Trouble, when I went to Raw in '07 there was a good portion of the crowd cheering for King Booker over Cena. I don't think home field means much for him, crowd wise.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I want CM Punk to win so that:
1.People can actually see that Cena loses(even though he has lost 2 HUGE matches within past year)
2.MITB can finally have losers, so it won't seem like a 100% guarantee that the MITB holder will cash in successfully(and the least likely person in WWE history to have an unsuccessful cash-in, is the one to lose)


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I find it funny that Cena is the King of opposites when it comes to heel/face. Cena is a face right now and A LOT of the fans treat him like a Heel. IF Cena turned heel then we would all treat him as a face because its something some have been waiting for for a long time lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> I don't recall Punk ever beating Cena in a 4 minute squash match.


Nope but Cena's definitely beaten Punk that way in the past lol. In the RAW Slammies 2009, superstar of the year tournament I believe. It was a huge 3 minute squash that melted this site to the ground lol.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> I really hope CM Punk retains;but I can see The Rock interfering the match just like he did at Wrestlemania 27.


I highly doubt that The Rock is going to interfere... I can definitely see him coming out and having a stare down with whoever wins between the two, though.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



Brye said:


> And EVERYONE is buried. Even the winner of the match buried. Regardless of what you do...BURIED.


Hey, gotta make use of all that talent that wasn't affected by the spring cleaning layoffs. 


That big Wrestlemania payoff going in :buried expenses.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



Creme De La Creme said:


> I highly doubt that The Rock is going to interfere... I can definitely see him coming out and having a stare down with whoever wins between the two, though.


Yeah I see him doing that too. I have no problem with The Rock going for the WWE Title but I don't want him to go for it, win it and then us having to go through a long ass Tournament to determine a new champion just because the Rock once again leaves for Hollywood after winning the title.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

When has Cena ever won a poll on this forum?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I want John Cena to make CM Punk TAP OUT... like a bitch!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> When has Cena ever won a poll on this forum?


Most annoying?
The "Get this guy off my TV" poll?


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

*Punk* but Cena will win of course :cuss: especially with all that talk of that title being made for Cena and since we know a new one is already made I can already see the image of Cena winning unveiling the the New WWE Championship and raising it high to end the show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 1000: CM Punk VS John Cena Discussion Thread*

I *want* punk to win...but I have this nasty feeling that cena will "RISE ABOVE PUNK"...


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

@CMPunk

"Next week I make history. @JohnCena will be the first person to cash in his MITB contract and lose. Big match. Can't wait." 

Interesting...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

don't really care who wins but i can't see punk jobbing here.


----------



## UnwashedMasses (Jun 11, 2012)

Think there is a possibility of Big Show interfering and so Cena becomes first unsuccessful cash in. Would lead to a rematch at Summer Slam.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Show or Rocky interfere.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

Of course majority of people want CM Punk to win but John Cena will win sadly. I don't think John Cena will be the first one to cash in and not be successful.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I dont see any other option than Punk winning. He deserves the win for carrying this company with great matches the last year. Cena damn sure doesnt need the title anymore, it's his time to pass the damn torch. What better way to do it than at RAW 1000.

Heres my idea for it.... You have some legends talk to both men about the importance of the match backstage. Bret talks with Cena, Austin is named the new GM and talks with Punk backstage teasing a possible Wrestlemania 29 match. Rock cut a promo about going into the RR 2013, but saying he's not wanting to wait until then, and teasing a possible Summerslam match with the winner of Cena vs Punk.

Cena vs Punk has to end with Punk winning clean, unveiling the new belt that he promised to bring last year, and becoming the new face of the WWE. Rock's music hit as the match ends, he stares down Punk, and Punk grabs the mic and says... Summerslam? You want this? Come get it. Rock responds with... Just Bring It, Boots 2 Asses in 4 weeks... Summerslam. The announcers say as we go off the air.. CM Punk vs The Rock, WWE Championship, Summerslam.

New title, new face of the company, new era... CM Punk. Only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm pulling for Punk, but it'll probably be Cena. Gotta put the biggest star over on one of the most important Raws ever. Then they'll shake hands after the match or some other type of "mutual respect" bullshit.

*1,700TH POST!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Shit. I thought it said who do you THINK will win. -1 for Cena, +! for CM Punk.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

blazegod99 said:


> I dont see any other option than Punk winning. He deserves the win for carrying this company with great matches the last year. Cena damn sure doesnt need the title anymore, it's his time to pass the damn torch. What better way to do it than at RAW 1000.
> 
> Heres my idea for it.... You have some legends talk to both men about the importance of the match backstage. Bret talks with Cena, Austin is named the new GM and talks with Punk backstage teasing a possible Wrestlemania 29 match. Rock cut a promo about going into the RR 2013, but saying he's not wanting to wait until then, and teasing a possible Summerslam match with the winner of Cena vs Punk.
> 
> ...


Chris Benoit & Eddie Guerrero have a better chance of showing up next week then this great idea happening.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I hope Cena becomes the first one to cash in and fail. And I know I'm not the only one who wants this.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Fingerpoke of doom part 2. Cena and Punk become mega heels and face the entire roster at Summerslam, burying everyone in the process.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Here you go, people. This is a preview of RAW 1000!


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Chris Benoit & Eddie Guerrero have a better chance of showing up next week then this great idea happening.


Yeah I know... but if it did? I'd actually have a reason to give a fuck about WWE again. I think WWE and Vince need to realize that... this show ending with Cena standing tall again won't pop a rating. Consider all the older fans who will watch just for all the stars coming back right? You put Punk over, set him up with Rock for a title match, then put Austin in there as a tease, WWE will finally have a damn new era... 

Cena vs Punk at RAW 1000 is necessary. It should be the passing of the torch. Its the next face of WWE vs the Same Old Shit.... will the same old shit win and continue being forced? Or will the WWE finally embrace the next star in Punk and put him over after dealing with this bullshit for the first half of 2012. I mean, Cena's been the main focus for the duration of the year thus far... now could be Punk's time FINALLY, which is why he hasnt bitched and complained. It would make sense considering all the promos with Eve and Show running him down.... but knowing WWE.. they'll fuck it up


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

John Cena. I'm tired of Punk's reign, have it end on a high note.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Also voted for Cena by accident lolz. OFC he will win and rise above the hate to overcome the odds blah blah blah. Another pointless Superman title reign for Cena incoming. ALTHOUGH....The Rock is coming back and going after the title so if the Rock is the one to win the title off Cena I'd be very very happy.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

blazegod99 said:


> Yeah I know... but if it did? I'd actually have a reason to give a fuck about WWE again. I think WWE and Vince need to realize that... this show ending with Cena standing tall again won't pop a rating. Consider all the older fans who will watch just for all the stars coming back right? You put Punk over, set him up with Rock for a title match, then put Austin in there as a tease, WWE will finally have a damn new era...
> 
> Cena vs Punk at RAW 1000 is necessary. It should be the passing of the torch. Its the next face of WWE vs the Same Old Shit.... will the same old shit win and continue being forced? Or will the WWE finally embrace the next star in Punk and put him over after dealing with this bullshit for the first half of 2012. I mean, Cena's been the main focus for the duration of the year thus far... now could be Punk's time FINALLY, which is why he hasnt bitched and complained. It would make sense considering all the promos with Eve and Show running him down.... but knowing WWE.. they'll fuck it up


The real reason Cena is still doing the same old shit is because he a very PC type of character that WWE needs for the corporate side of the business which why a moment like this going in at least I see WWE sticking with Mr. Same Old Shit until they have no other option but to look in another direction.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> The real reason Cena is still doing the same old shit is because he a very PC type of character that WWE needs for the corporate side of the business which why a moment like this going in at least I see WWE sticking with Mr. Same Old Shit until they have no other option but to look in another direction.


Yeah I know, but WWE's company needs a drastic change. The PC shit is fine, but Cena regardless sucks ass. It's time to start the new era. Everybody's only been saying this for 2-3 years now. Time to pull the trigger...

but if they dont.... expect Cena's corny ass and idiotic fans to fill up Tout and Twitter with #ILoveCena and #CenaisOurNewChampion tweets and shit.. SMH.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

blazegod99 said:


> Yeah I know, but WWE's company needs a drastic change. The PC shit is fine, but Cena regardless sucks ass. It's time to start the new era. Everybody's only been saying this for 2-3 years now. Time to pull the trigger...
> 
> but if they dont.... expect Cena's corny ass and idiotic fans to fill up Tout and Twitter with #ILoveCena and #CenaisOurNewChampion tweets and shit.. SMH.


Just the ones on here are going to piss me off when them explaining why Cena winning was the right move and how awful Punk has been.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Cena has to win, the ratings suck for Punk. It's obvious only losers like Punk, because his dorky comic book nerd persona reminds them of themselves. Give a real wrestler like Cena the belt, give it some damn credibility again.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not saying NOC will have any effect on the ending of the match, I'm just saying it would be a good way to turn Punk heel. Surely, if he loses the title to Cena, he won't remain face after all that Eve has said.

And honestly, can you guys name 1 city WWE has been to since 2008 that wasn't majority anti-Cena? But recently, the boos have become quite minor.

Either way, I think it makes more sense to have Cena lose next week, rematch at Summerslam with possibly another at NOC to end the feud. That leaves 2 different, equally entertaining directions WWE could go in. Also, what would Punk retaining the title prove? It already leaves no other challengers or matches unless he turns heel. And I understand that Cena winning the belt doesn't leave much open either but there is always the route they can take with Rock or Cena or possibly both being in the Rumble next year. Either way, their paths will likely cross again and since WWE doesn't plan on turning Cena heel anytime soon, Punk is a great option, especially if he loses the title to Cena. Also, a good way to probably throw Austin into the mix for WM as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena's gonna lose! unk


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

wow 24 retarded children voted cena!


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

You know what is great about this match? We either see the first person ever to cash in and lose (hopefully we will) or we see the WWE championship change hands on free TV for the first time in a long time. I don't want to see Cena with that title again though, so hopefully he fails and CM Punk wins.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

WashingtonD said:


> Cena has to win, the ratings suck for Punk. It's obvious only losers like Punk, because his dorky comic book nerd persona reminds them of themselves. Give a real wrestler like Cena the belt, give it some damn credibility again.


SMH.............


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks they won't give this away for free.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Punk will win. He'll be champion until NOC.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't even care who wins anymore. They're both boring.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WashingtonD said:


> Cena has to win, the ratings suck for Punk. It's obvious only losers like Punk, because his dorky comic book nerd persona reminds them of themselves. Give a real wrestler like Cena the belt, give it some damn credibility again.


Yes because getting the loudest ovation every night dictates that it originates from nerds. fpalm


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

WashingtonD said:


> Cena has to win, the ratings suck for Punk. It's obvious only losers like Punk, because his dorky comic book nerd persona reminds them of themselves. Give a *real wrestler* like Cena the belt, give it some damn credibility again.


I was questioning if you knew what you were talking about, but then I saw your pic.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

More of this "who can hold the title up the highest" bullshit. :jordan

But the match should be piff regardless.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Hoping for Punk to win. But I'm scared Cena will win thus leading Punk to invoke his rematch clause at Summerslam.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

If Punk wins, I really am wondering how long he will have the title for


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

i thought the poll said who do you think is going to win.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

thetungwakou said:


> i thought the poll said who do you think is going to win.


lol it happens, I have misread polls before. I preferred to read about the various outcomes you would like to see rather then speculate on who is going to win. Some ideas have been pretty unique for sure =)


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Rock interferes in the match, costs Cena the title. Later on, Rock gets a WWE Championship match with Punk and Cena gets the Rock disqualified. Rock vs Cena II on WM. Punk gets to keep the title, everyone's happy.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

WWE have spent the last year proving that Cena doesn't need the title. He's main evented every single show, every single card, every single PPV this year without the title. I really don't see a reason for putting it back on John Cena. 

Nothing will change, except for the fact that Cena will have a bit of gold strapped to his waist. He'll still be in the exact same position. He'll still close every show, main event every PPV, get all of the exposure WWE have to offer. Do casual viewers really care that much about a championship? Will it really make a difference in the ratings - because that's the only reason to put the belt back on Cena.

The belt can help establish Punk (and other wrestlers); Cena is already above it.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I want CM Punk to win and for Cena to become the first person to unsuccessfully cash in the briefcase.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Who do I want to win was easy, ask me who I think will win, I'm not so sure. I'm not even sure this match, an actual clean one on one between the two for the championship will go ahead, or ever go ahead. They've put so much work into both of them, building them as faces. They've never had a clean finish before even at the peak of Punk's summer and I don't believe it will happen now. They will not put one truly over the other, even one RAW 1000. Something will happen, quote me.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

I just want a heel turn. Don't care who wins.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Worst case scenario is Cena wins, Punk slinks to the back, Rock comes out and they tease/announce Rock/Cena II for the WWE title at Mania. 

Best case scenario is anything but the above lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So it looks like Cena is winning. But I don't expect the obvious.

Cena will likely win/lose by DQ, due to interference by Big Show, thus setting up Cena vs Punk vs Show at Summerslam.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



Joseph92 said:


> I am not saying Cena will turn heel but there is always a chance. Did anyone ever think Hogan would turn heel?


Hulk Hogan didn't turn heel until he was in his fucking 40s, man. Are you alright?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Obviously Punk. Cena's horrible.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> So it looks like Cena is winning. But I don't expect the obvious.
> 
> Cena will likely win/lose by DQ, due to interference by Big Show, thus setting up *Cena vs Punk vs Show at Summerslam*.


Yup. I think this is where we're heading with this although I wouldn't be surprised if Cena is the champ heading in tbh. Cena wins here, loses to Punk at Summerslam, Punk/Cena at NOC in Boston, Cena wins again or something fucking stupid like that most likely.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk HAS to retain. This forum will be unbearable when Cena wins the WWE title and we get half the IWC threatening to quit watching WWE. :cena2


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Domenico said:


> Punk HAS to retain. This forum will be unbearable when Cena wins the WWE title and we get half the IWC threatening to quit watching WWE. :cena2


And rightly so if Cena stays the same boring stale piece of shit character he's been for how many years now. If this leads to some change with him then I'm completely fine with it. But if it doesn't and let's be honest, it won't, then fuck that. I don't want to watch that shit and I won't either.


----------



## Call_Me (Jul 9, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Worst case scenario is Cena wins, Punk slinks to the back, Rock comes out and they tease/announce Rock/Cena II for the WWE title at Mania.
> 
> Best case scenario is anything but the above lol.


Not if you're one of the company's stock holders.

Punk retaining means more money losing.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Hoping Punk. I have a feeling Rock will be involved somehow, he did say the night after his match with Cena he'd be coming back for the WWE championship and coincidentally there is a WWE title match booked (including Cena) on the night of his return.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Cm Punk is Facing John Cena next week on RAW 1,000....so its simple, who do you want to win?


Want CM Punk to win, but i bet Cena wins and then faces Rock for the title at SS so Cena can get a win back over the Rock.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

I want punk to win but seeing as this is the 1000 episode,wwe will want a special moment so their golden boy cena wins.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Call_Me said:


> Not if you're one of the company's stock holders.
> 
> Punk retaining means more money losing.


Are you a stockholder or a fan wishing to be entertained? Even when Cena was the champ/in the spotlight with his goofy self they've still lost money.

That said, I want something to happen next week. Something huge and unexpected to end the show. No bait and switch tactic with the match not happening, no Big Show in this feud. Give me a reason to want to keep watching after next week.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Cena will win this i guess.*


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, this goes one of two ways: Big Show causes a no decision/DQ finish setting up another boring Triple Threat at SS or Cena wins clean and in the midst of his celebration, The Rock's music hits and makes some kind of gesture to Cena about coming for the title.

I would prefer Punk to just beat Cena clean but it will never happen.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The Rock interferes causing the match to end in DQ, thus setting up a triple threat for SummerSlam.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena is gonna win.

Hope so.Punk killed the title.With cena the title will be main event


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I can see Cena winning this. This is one of the biggest shows of the year as far as the company is concerned, and a title change would just about complete the night as far as the live audience is concerned. The way I see it is that there needs to be a big heel moment, and a big face moment. The heel moment will come in the form of the wedding (that's a different story altogether), but the crowd will be cheered up again when Superman wins the title.

The beauty of this though is that nobody can truthfully predict what is going to happen. Few scenarios for the WWE to throw about here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> So it looks like Cena is winning. But I don't expect the obvious.
> 
> Cena will likely win/lose by DQ, due to interference by Big Show, thus setting up Cena vs Punk vs Show at Summerslam.


Something like this is also what I see happening. Other thought I have (and I know this is NOT going to happen, most likely) In a full year circle Vince McMahon costs Punk the title and Cena officially becomes McMahon's corporate heel champion. Ahhhh the potential.

Most likely though Cena wins and stands tall at the end of Raw 1000 with the title and status quo reigns supreme and another year long push is used to put Cena over.

As for the poll I voted Punk b/c thats who i WANT to win.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope punk wins. But my gut feeling is Cena will win.... Although I could see Outside interference maybe costing Cena the match. Because when big show was Yelling to Cena cash it
In now, I think he was going to knock out Cena to cost him the cash in. All I know is that Punk will not win this match clean, only way this match ends clean is if Cena wins...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock says hes coming back for the title.

Cena suddenly shows interest in the title.

Coincidence?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I can see The Rock looking to cost Cena the match but he'll innadvertantly win the match for Cena. Could be the start of a Punk heel turn. (not Cena, cause we know that ain't happening).


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd be shocked if Punk doesn't walk out as champ on Monday.

Here's my guess on how it plays out.

Rock announces he's participating in the Rumble.

Punk wins after Show interferes. Cena gets a rematch at Summerslam and Rock is announced as ref to keep things in control.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Since Bryan didn't win, I don't want Punk to retain either. My nihilistic urges are taking over after Bryan's loss. I want Cena to win and hold the title for another few years, with 1 hr of RAW dedicated to his promos.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wont end up with a clean ending for sure.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

The real question is what does Punk do once Cena wins the title + rematch?


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Regardless of what happens with Cena/Punk on Monday.. I think I understand whats going on here w/ The Rock saying he wants the title. This is clearly shaping up to be a Rock/Cena 2 at Wrestlemania - something I, as well as probably the majority of people, have absolutely no interest in. The Rock saying that he's chasing the title the day after Wrestlemania was the same exact thing as him challenging Cena the day after Mania the year before. I'm starting to have doubts on whether or not The Rock even genuinely wants the title, since there is next to no chance the WWE would allow The Rock to beat Cena twice in a row at Wrestlemania. He's probably just planting the seeds to make the rematch w/ Cena more interesting.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll turn off WWE forever if Punk's 250 days is flushed down the toilet for a go off the air Raw 1000 shot of Cena/Rock face to face with Cena holding the title. What the hell would that accomplish other than destroying CM Punk's character and catapulting him to midcard forever.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

The question isn't who's gonna win, it's who's gonna interfere and in what order.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

^Of course The Rock isn't going to actually win the WWE title, that would mean he comes back permanently for the house shows and everything which won't happen. The guy is a movie star, plain and simple.

As for this match, i really hope Punk retains with a clean win but that's very unlikely, if he does retain i'd assume it'd be through Big Show getting involved. It's either that or Cena wins. The Rock has no reason to get involved at all. Whatever happens, it's leading to a triple-threat between Cena, Punk & Show at SS.


----------



## Chew123. (Oct 3, 2011)

Cena will win. revealing a new wwe championship belt at some point.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Hoping for CM Punk, but anything can happen at this point.


----------



## Chew123. (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait no punk may win. The raw world tour in Australia has advertized 'Punk vs Bryan in a submission match for the championship..Could be changed though to Punk vs Cena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its the 1000th RAW. I just feel like it will be a clean finish, with Cena winning. They want to have a great 'moment' to look back on.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

Cena'll win.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Of course both CM Punk and Sheamus are in the background on the main Summerslam banner post commercial both holding their titles. Doesn't mean anything I guess because it's real easy to change that. But it is there.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Punk should win as it would put him over huge. Cena on the other hand, would gain next to nothing from beating Punk as he's already main eventing every PPV he's on without the title. 

Now, what I think will happen is that this match will end in a double count-out or something and we get a rematch at Summerslam. So the above statement applies to the Summerslam match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

checkcola said:


> Its the 1000th RAW. I just feel like it will be a clean finish, with Cena winning. They want to have a great 'moment' to look back on.


Yeah but the problem is that many of the older fans returning won't think that's a great moment. They'll think it's more of the same old crap that they stopped watching wrestling for in the first place.


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

This is sorta ruining the 1000 episode for me because i just know cena is gonna win the title and close the show with his cheesy fucking grin.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well if they're going to make Cena win and clean because it's Raw 1000 they better make him beat the living hell out of Punk to the point where Punk can't even stand, because if I'm supposed to believe that after 250 days of retaining the title against everybody Punk suddenly gets hit with a surprise AA and can't get up...I'm turning it off for good.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

As a fan of Punk, I defiantly want Punk to win. Plus he is the one who should bring in the new title design he kept asking WWE to make. 

Realistically speaking though I still want him to win but Punk's reign has been lackluster to the extreme. Playing second fiddle to Cena, and of course the watering down of his character. I have not really been fully interested in his feuds since Wrestlemania, but a Cena feud should reinvigorate that interest. He has put on great matches, but he still has been facing sub-par opponents "food-chain" wise.( I guess this is why some people want Cena to win, having the title mid carding etc)I'm hoping this can pick it up, even if he does win, he defiantly is not holding the belt past september. 

As for what will happen? I'm expecting Cena to win, and then to debut the new belt. Although I bet Cena will enter into a long and boring reign, which people will hate soon after.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well as soon as Cena wins the title he's holding it thought at least Wrestlemania. It's fairly obvious Rock is entering the Rumble, which he'll win and then fight Cena at Wrestlemania for the title. I think anything else would be one of the better swerves Vince has done in years. But Vince doesn't do swerves anymore, so...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

It should be The Rock V John Cena at Summerslam and then at WM for the 3rd and final match. It doesn't need the title though. 

It's hard to predict what is gonna happen tbh. I don't know what The Rock will do on Raw 1000.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Be cool if Austin cost Punk and start the workings of a match with them


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

want cena to win,
think punk will win.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena will win and Lawler/Cole will go on about how this is the biggest moment in 1000 episodes, blah blah blah. I'm just wondering where he goes from that point. Punk will have a rematch of course, but after that? There's no one Cena hasn't beaten. Bryan's the one heel left who Cena hasn't feuded with and it looks like he's turning face (and thank God honestly, no one ever benefits from feuding with Cena).


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

I will rather watch Punk/Rock, Punk beats the Rock and Cena gets bitter about it and then turns heel, or he can cash in the MITB briefcase and lose then turns heel. If he doesn't want to turn heel, well I guess it's should be like Punk beats Rock by a distraction from Cena and Punk take advantage and win, then later he cash in MITB briefcase and beats Punk but for it to be more historic I think Cena should lose to Punk.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Cena will win and Lawler/Cole will go on about how this is the biggest moment in 1000 episodes, blah blah blah. I'm just wondering where he goes from that point. Punk will have a rematch of course, but after that? There's no one Cena hasn't beaten. Bryan's the one heel left who Cena hasn't feuded with and it looks like he's turning face (and thank God honestly, no one ever benefits from feuding with Cena).


>no one ever benefits from feuding with Cena

Yeah I mean Punk's career really took a dive since last summer eh?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

English Dragon said:


> >no one ever benefits from feuding with Cena
> 
> Yeah I mean Punk's career really took a dive since last summer eh?


Punk is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

English Dragon said:


> >no one ever benefits from feuding with Cena
> 
> Yeah I mean Punk's career really took a dive since last summer eh?


That;s because Punk turned face. You go to the back of the line after Cena works with you if your a heel.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

So what year will Cena hand Undertaker his first Wrestlemania loss? I mean that's basically all that's left.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

moonmop said:


> So what year will Cena hand Undertaker his first Wrestlemania loss? I mean that's basically all that's left.


WM30. Streak ending heel turn.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I cannot see an 8 month reign ended on Raw especially now they are referencing the length of the reign and now factoring in that Punk is playing 2nd fiddle to Cena during this reign. Although it is a landmark Raw so it could happen, but my money is on outside interference (Rock maybe) costing Cena the cash in leaving him to be the first to fail a cash in but still not look weak.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well you had a good title reign Punk...

There's nothing more staler than Cena becoming the champion again, but Cena is the only credible guy to end it really. It's much more good for Punk if a guy of Cena's status ends Punk's reign, than a filler main-eventer, lost at WrestleMania in 18 seconds, Daniel Bryan ended it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> I cannot see an 8 month reign ended on Raw especially now they are referencing the length of the reign and now factoring in that Punk is playing 2nd fiddle to Cena during this reign.


That's why they keep referencing it, to once again show how superhuman Cena is when he ends it.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lot of things to consider heading into this match. It's all making me genuinely excited for Raw 1000, and I think WWE has done a fantastic job of really hyping the show. I'm setting my DVR to keep a copy of it.

Addressing Punk vs Cena, you gotta ask and answer two questions. Who do I want to win, and what do I think will happen. So then....

Who do I want to win? CM Punk.

What do I think will happen? Here's where things get tricky.

There's a lot to consider when thinking of this match's outcome; Punk's very long title reign, the monumental occasion of being Raw 1000, Summerslam right around the corner, and the presence of The Rock, whose role nobody knows.

A lot of people have been very critical of Punk's run as WWE Champion, and while I agree with some of that criticism to a point, I've largely enjoyed his reign; I loved his program with Jericho heading into WrestleMania and Extreme Rules, which produced a couple of instant classics, and his program with Daniel Bryan put a new emphasis on the middle 'W' in WWE. Could he have been the main focus more? Absolutely. Do I think his NOT being the focal point of storylines is in fact part of a larger story itself? Yes. We've seen Eve and Big Show point that out to Punk himself.

Then there's Cena, and his MITB contract. WWE is going back to the Punk/Cena feud that started last summer and adding a new chapter. So what happens? Punk is 2-0 against John in big match situations, so does that get taken into account? Does the past really matter? Will WWE hit the default button and go with their poster boy Cena to win? Or does WWE really solidify Punk as THE top dog with the gold by going over Cena, creating the first MITB cash-in failure?

Then there's The Rock. What will he do, if anything? Interfere in the match? Inadvertently cause someone to win or lose? Or does he simply walk out after the match is over, stare down the winner, and challenge him at Summerslam?

Ideally, I'd love to see Punk go over Cena after a hard fought match, pinning him clean in the middle of the ring, and once and for all cementing Punk's legacy by putting him over WWE's biggest poster boy on the most important Raw of all time. Cena wouldn't lose anything because he can afford to lose a big match here and there. He lost clean against The Rock, didn't he? And what better way to usher in a "new era" of sorts (though it'll still be PG programming, don't get too carried away) with a new top dog that has finally gained that elusive "credibility" (at least in the eyes of the IWC)?

However, that isn't what I see happening, even if it would be a pleasant surprise if it did.

What I see happening, as much as it'll piss off a lot of people, is in fact a messy ending, maybe a double DQ or something, that calls for a rematch at Summerslam. As for the specifics, I don't know. And as far as where The Rock comes in? I predict he'll either be a guest ref for the match, or in fact be added and make it a triple threat match for the WWE Title. Along with HHH/Lesnar, this double big-time main event could make Summerslam a huge draw once again.

Whatever happens, and whoever is holding the WWE Title when Raw 1000 goes off the air, I think one thing is abundantly clear - The Rock will be involved in the Title match at Summerslam, one way or another.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

moonmop said:


> That's why they keep referencing it, to once again show how superhuman Cena is when he ends it.



Punk is just as superhuman as Cena is at this point. Watch his match with Daniel Bryan at MITB for example. Back on topic. Cena and CM Punk are going to tear the house down, both will hit and kick out of the other's finishers, and the Big Show will interfere. I don't see Punk dropping the strap on Raw, but I don't see Cena getting pinned by Punk either.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I know what's going to happen. Big Show is going to interfere to DQ the match, and The Rock's music is going to hit, and he'll run down and rock bottom big show, then stare down Punk and Cena.

After this The Rock will be made special guest ref in a triple threat between Punk, Cena, and Big Show at Summerslam. Cena will pin Big Show in the triple threat thus winning the WWE title, and the next RAW Big Show will destroy CM Punk, leading to Punk feuding with Big Show for the next couple payperview while Cena feuds with Miz as his first title feud.

As much as I don't like it, I see this happening exactly like this. One thing that I'm unsure of is what will happen at Wrestlemania. If they do a face off between Rock, Punk and Cena on RAW 1000, then I could totally see a triple threat between the 3 of them at Mania next year for the WWE Title, but who knows for sure.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Punk will retain next week with a little help from The Rock. However, Cena will be walking out of SummerSlam with the championship.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

The Rock is going to be the referee. Cena hits Punk with a second AA, then goes for the pin, Rock counts 1... 2... He stares at Cena and taunts him "you cant schee me", Cena gets off of Punk, walking towards Rocky, they stare each other down, Punk gets up, he goes for his kick, Cena ducks and he kicks The Rock in the head. No Contest.

Rematch at next PPV event, The Rock interferes, takes out Punk, and Cena wins the title. When Cena tries to celebrate, Rock Rock Bottoms him, picks up the title, stares at it, sniffs the air, then walks out with it.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This might be the first time I ever voted for Cena in a positive context. Punk's title reign has no purpose (as said earlier in the thread). As much as I don't want to see Cena have another title reign, he is the better option at this point. **Puts on flame-resistant suit**


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can either of them win clean?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> This might be the first time I ever voted for Cena in a positive context. Punk's title reign has no purpose (as said earlier in the thread). As much as I don't want to see Cena have another title reign, he is the better option at this point. ***Puts on flame-resistant suit***


:lol your gonna need that suit.

I just have a serious question for you, Not knocking your opinion at all.

You say Punk's title reign has no purpose up to this point, thats fine. Punk beating Cena at the 1000th Raw and being the first champion to successfully defend his title from a MITB cash-in instantly gives Punk's reign TONS of meaning (IMO) 

So my question is, you would rather have a "meaningless" 8-month reign ended by the guy on the roster who LEAST needs that kind of rub than do something with an 8 MONTH title (meaningless to this point) reign that would give it tremendous meaning?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, Punk will retain. No doubt about it. Their goal is to keep him champion until we pray for Cena to save_us.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

There will be a no finish, that's for certain. With RAW's highest rating in a long time potentially tuning in, why would you NOT try to sell the next PPV by having a DQ finish and immediately schedule the rematch at Summerslam? It's a business after all and giving away a big PPV main event for free, especially in the main event where people have already tuned in for the entire show, doesn't make sense. Someone (Big Show, Rock, Austin.. who knows) interferes causing a DQ and setting up Cena/Punk with a special guest referee. Book it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

There's one thing I'm sure of: Punk and Cena will be facing each other at SummerSlam.


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

*cena to be first to lose after cashing in*

i think it would make a good story line NOT THAT IT WILL HAPPEN but i like the idea of punk beating cena and becoming more smug and making a heel turn that way if any. we all know one day some one has to cash in and not win why not make another great feud out if it. cena gets fed up with punk and wants another match and some with unclean finishes can lead to a great feud


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*

Why would beating Cena lead to a heel turn for Punk? I'd think losing his belt to SuperCena would provoke a heel turn more than maintaining the status quo.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*

I honestly don't see Punk losing on Raw. I think somebody will interfere in some way.


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*



SrsLii said:


> Why would beating Cena lead to a heel turn for Punk? I'd think losing his belt to SuperCena would provoke a heel turn more than maintaining the status quo.


i would rather see him turn smug heel rather then a loss to cena like we have seen before


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*



punkfan18 said:


> i would rather see him turn smug heel rather then a loss to cena like we have seen before


I get that you'd LIKE to see that, but can you explain to me WHY it would make sense?


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*



hbkmickfan said:


> I honestly don't see Punk losing on Raw. I think somebody will interfere in some way.


 i dont see punk losing to cena cleanly we all saw last year him winning twice and we all know cena still sucks and i dont see punk dropping the belt yet.


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*



SrsLii said:


> I get that you'd LIKE to see that, but can you explain to me WHY it would make sense?


it docent make sence thats why i clearly said it will never happen


----------



## Luca Milos (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*

Yeah i don't see it either...I like your thinking though


----------



## punkfan18 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*

fans still love punk he keeps his feuds matches and promos fresh


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*

evry wrester should turn heel the storylines and ratings would be so good!


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

If Cena wins then I guess its 'same old shit'

Punk needs this Hugh win it get away from being second best, and being over looked by Cena.

I think it's a great time for punk to win and for Cena finally passing the touch the Cena.

I hope creative have good plans on this?

It all makes sense now why Cena one MITB.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Dean Ambrose to interfere on behalf of Punk, turning Punk heel and making Ambrose his new disciple :mark:


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: cena to be first to lose after cashing in*



punkfan18 said:


> it docent make sence thats why i clearly said it will never happen


You said it would be a good idea. I'm trying to understand why you think that WWE doing something with their two biggest faces that doesn't make any sense would be a good idea.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

If Cena putting over Punk CLEAN is the plan, they could have done a much better job of building this. 


But i think Punk will win and Cena will be the first person to lose MITB cash-in. Rock will most likely interfere and cost him the match. I think they are building for Rock/Cena 2 Rematch for Mania.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If it ended in a DQ and they had a match at SS I'd be fine with it, but having Punk lose then him wanting a rematch at SS would be stupid cause it would be so obvious Cena is retaining, I really hope they don't go through with Cena winning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

He needs to win but you know Vince is whacking off to the thought of Cena winning the title on his biggest Raw ever.

To be honest, this could go either way, and it'll probably be changed 100 times and then decided right before they're going out to have the match. Punk's not gonna win clean anyway, so it won't affect anyone's status, he'll still be a clear #2.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

I call for a swerve. The match wil not happen, because Punk is found knocked out backstage.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

Use the official CM Punk vs. John Cena thread, please.

Can a moderator close this thread?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/627325-cm-punk-vs-john-cena-discussion-thread.html

In my opinion, Punk will win with Rock's help. Cena will walk out of SummerSlam with the title though.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If the MITB cash in match ends in a draw(or Cena wins by DQ), what happens with the MITB? Does that count as first unsuccessful cash in or what?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I really don't know what to expect, should be a good match regardless with a surprise ending.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm still having a hard time believing John Cena, of all people, would be the first guy to lose a MITB cash in.

I guess if it had to happen to anyone, it'd be the guy that didn't need the damn thing in the first place, right?

Oh, and I expect Rock to announce that he'll be apart of the Rumble. They're obviously setting up Rock vs. Cena 2 for the WWE Championship... The horror... The horror...


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

Punk's probably not going to hold the title past summerslam. It's not going to be a clean finish on monday, but I don't think Cena is winning the title. I expect the Big Show to interfere.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

As a fan of Cena I would obviously like to see him win, but the best outcome would be for Punk to win.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*

Something will happen to stop the match from happening. Punk still Champ, Cena still Mr.MITB. Sometime in the future possibly Royal Rumble Rock wins WWE Title and Cena cashes for their rematch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm taking it as a positive that the outcome to this match and what happens in it is completely unpredictable.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Cena vs punk - 1000th raw - why punk has to win*



minhtam1638 said:


> Use the official CM Punk vs. John Cena thread, please.
> 
> Can a moderator close this thread?


No need to close the thread, just move it into the official thread.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Genuinely am not sure what will happen... Punk should retain to legitimise his reign to prove his victory over Cena was not fluked, but I have a sneaky feeling Cena could win so Rock can challenge him for a massive showdown.

Really don't know (which is a good thing I suppose!)


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

51 people obviously don't appreciate good wrestling.

Let me just say this, whether or not John Cena wins the title is irrellevent. It won't mean there will be more or less of him. He will still main event PPVs over Punk because WWE write it that way. They won't have "The Punk" main event over their precious golden boy and it will stay that way until Cena gets injured. Let me just put that out there.

I'm just hoping for a classic match personally. I know they're capable of it because they did it at MITB. If somebody runs in on the biggest Raw of all time, I will actually scream. I want a clean winner. And that winner should be CM Punk.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

First of all, they should make it a no DQ match, or a cage match, or something like that. It would be stupid to end in a DQ. And I'm saying that because I think that Big Show is going to interfere for sure. Who do I want to win? Punk, I guess.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really want it to be a clean match as well. Give us something to remember for ages and not some bullshit where Big Show comes out.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The 51 votes were for Cena not Punk. ( just joking)


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why are people saying Rock would interfere and help Punk win? There's no reason for him to cost Cena the match by attacking him when he's already beaten him. The bad blood is over for now between the 2. Plus Rock is filming next month so he won't be at Summerslam will he?

As long as Big Show stays away from this match and as long as there's a big swerve to end the show to make me want to keep watching it doesn't matter if it's clean or not. Nor do I really who wins.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Punk, just because I want him to have an extremely long title reign. And they need to do something to make it more memorable, for instance... putting Punk in the fucking main event for once!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope Cena wins and puts Punk's pointless reign in the dirt where it belongs. Punk's one of the most lackluster long-reigning champs in modern WWE history.

Punk's a boring champ imo. I hope Cena wins so we can start Rock vs Cena 2 already. Or Cena vs Brock 2. Actual big matchups where you're excited to see it because of the match itself, not because of some petite slut with low self esteem who's in the middle of it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SinJackal said:


> I hope Cena wins and puts Punk's pointless reign in the dirt where it belongs. Punk's one of the most lackluster long-reigning champs in modern WWE history.
> 
> Punk's a boring champ imo. I hope Cena wins so we can start Rock vs Cena 2 already. Or Cena vs Brock 2. Actual big matchups where you're excited to see it because of the match itself, not because of some petite slut with low self esteem who's in the middle of it.


There is no reason to have Cena vs Rock 2 or Cena vs Lesnar 2. The reason his run has been lackluster is because WWE has not really given him much to work with. When he was wrestling Ziggler back in January it was about him and Johnny Ace his feud with Jericho was good but not great they give him nothing in May or June to really work off of and the stuff with AJ was laughable. 

What you don't understand is that anyone else in Punk's shoes would have been treated the same way unless you are one of those Cena fans who want him to shit on any other wrestler that someone likes and have no problem watching him wrestle Big Show, Miz etc in garbage matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> I hope Cena wins and puts Punk's pointless reign in the dirt where it belongs. Punk's one of the most lackluster long-reigning champs in modern WWE history.
> 
> Punk's a boring champ imo. I hope Cena wins so we can start Rock vs Cena 2 already. Or Cena vs Brock 2. Actual big matchups *where you're excited to see it because of the match itself*, not because of some petite slut with low self esteem who's in the middle of it.


That's happened plenty of times in Punk's reign, imo. You may disagree but don't speak for everyone.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> That's happened plenty of times in Punk's reign, imo. You may disagree but don't speak for everyone.


This. Outside of the AJ angle, almost every match was anticipated due to the in-ring action because it's not like Punk had any big storyline feuds during his reign. Also, complaining about BIG matches and hoping the belt gets back to Cena only assures that Cena will be the only one given those big matches as his presence is why Punk isn't getting any marquee matches. WWE has: Rock, HHH, Taker, Brock and Cena. Those are the only guys above Punk and Cena will likely be given all of them but HHH from WM28 to WM29. Punk can't crack that territory unless one of the guys help bring him up to it.. and do it in a clean victory for Punk.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Really hope Cena wins just so this boring title reign of Punk's finally comes to an end. The last time I enjoyed was around the Wrestlemania-Extreme Rules time. Since Over the Limit, I've been counting the minutes until the end of his reign and PPV after PPV, he continues to retain. If there's one time I want SuperCena to reign supreme, this is it. Funny how much of a difference a year makes. Last year, my heart was beating in hope of Punk winning at MITB, this year, in a potential face off, I want the opposite to happen.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Hardcore Show said:


> There is no reason to have Cena vs Rock 2 or Cena vs Lesnar 2. *The reason his run has been lackluster is because WWE has not really given him much to work with.* When he was wrestling Ziggler back in January it was about him and Johnny Ace his feud with Jericho was good but not great they give him nothing in May or June to really work off of and the stuff with AJ was laughable.
> 
> What you don't understand is that anyone else in Punk's shoes would have been treated the same way unless you are one of those Cena fans who want him to shit on any other wrestler that someone likes and have no problem watching him wrestle Big Show, Miz etc in garbage matches.


You proved your bolded statement wrong right after you wrote it. Big Johnny has been the best heel character and heat generator in the company within the past year, the Jericho feud had a hell of a lot put into the story line, and the AJ thing has been the dominant angle in the company. They've given Punk plenty to work with. He doesn't have what it takes to deliver on that level. I've been saying this forever.

In another thread, I drew the comparison between this CM Punk reign and The Rock's first run(s) with the WWF Title. The Rock was "second fiddle" to Austin at the time, because Austin was the top babyface like Cena is now. However, Rock took his feud with Mankind, and got himself and Foley insanely over. By the time he actually faced Austin at WM15, he was already on par with Austin, and the match was already being anticipated as one of the greatest WM showdowns of all-time. The rest is history after that. My point is that Rock carved out a spot for himself at the top, despite initially playing "second fiddle" to Austin during his first title run. 

Punk has had more than enough to work with. He just hasn't delivered. I think Punk is talented, but he is so motherfucking overrated that it's sickening.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> That's happened *plenty of times* in Punk's reign, imo. You may disagree but don't speak for everyone.





Choke2Death said:


> Really hope Cena wins just so this *boring title reign of Punk's finally comes to an end. The last time I enjoyed was around the Wrestlemania-Extreme Rules time. Since Over the Limit*, I've been counting the minutes until the end of his reign and PPV after PPV, he continues to retain. If there's one time I want SuperCena to reign supreme, this is it. Funny how much of a difference a year makes. Last year, *my heart was beating in hope of Punk winning at MITB, this year, in a potential face off*, I want the opposite to happen.


I believe Punk's reign has just hit too much of a sour note with the AJ angle. It has caused people to completely forget how good some of his feuds were, as Choke2Death says, what I'm sure alot of people will agree with, the past 3 months of Punk's reign has been boring. The AJ angle lasted too long and AJ was overexposed (I enjoyed the angle in its early stages but hated it towards the end) His matches have all been good, but the RAW segments have pretty poor. 

Punk really needs to find himself again(not that is ever happening knowing WWE now)

I don't want another Cena reign. I want Punk to beat Cena, because it will be a big step for him as a champion, and can make the title reign interesting again since Jericho. I also want him to debut the new belt, try and establish as much as possible in this reign. But on the other hand of things, he cant play second fiddle to Cena anymore, not at all. It is making his reign rather sub-par.

Its quite touch and go as to how I really want this to pan out, I just hope it leads to Punk and the Title(whomever is holding it) to being interesting again and benefiting both for the best.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> I hope Cena wins and puts Punk's pointless reign in the dirt where it belongs. Punk's one of the most lackluster long-reigning champs in modern WWE history.
> 
> Punk's a boring champ imo. I hope Cena wins so we can start Rock vs Cena 2 already. Or Cena vs Brock 2. Actual big matchups where you're excited to see it because of the match itself, not because of some petite slut with low self esteem who's in the middle of it.


Speak for yourself, clearly you're tasteless. Punk winning next week Raw will be more exciting and memorable. I will always rather see Punk/anyone then watch Cena every week. I want Punk/Rock or Punk/Orton (Heel) to be the next feud for the WWE title. Cena doesn't need it anymore. Punk will be a great champ if he was used right but I guess he's trying to go against the odds.




bmp487 said:


> You proved your bolded statement wrong right after you wrote it. Big Johnny has been the best heel character and heat generator in the company within the past year, the Jericho feud had a hell of a lot put into the story line, and the AJ thing has been the dominant angle in the company. They've given Punk plenty to work with. He doesn't have what it takes to deliver on that level. I've been saying this forever.
> 
> In another thread, I drew the comparison between this CM Punk reign and The Rock's first run(s) with the WWF Title. The Rock was "second fiddle" to Austin at the time, because Austin was the top babyface like Cena is now. However, Rock took his feud with Mankind, and got himself and Foley insanely over. By the time he actually faced Austin at WM15, he was already on par with Austin, and the match was already being anticipated as one of the greatest WM showdowns of all-time. The rest is history after that. My point is that Rock carved out a spot for himself at the top, despite initially playing "second fiddle" to Austin during his first title run.
> 
> Punk has had more than enough to work with. He just hasn't delivered. I think Punk is talented, but he is so motherfucking overrated that it's sickening.


Now wait, are you comparing attitude era with today lol. Punk had the worst storylines and that's no brainer. Punk is very talented if used right, when Jericho turned the feud to be about alcohol it went downhill ever since then. The first promo they had was great and if it wasn't for the stupid storyline it would be a great feud. AJ marriage storyline is idiotic why do you put her over the WWE title. This is painful to read as youre clearly ignorant and your points are invalid.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

CM Punk. I want him to beat Cena cleanly. That should easily establish Punk as the #1 or #2 guy in the company.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk VS John Cena*



Trouble Trouble said:


> especially with Summerslam coming up and NOC in Boston, which they can use to create the opposite reaction they had in 2011 with MITB in Chicago.


Lulz, you'd need the match to be held in the 'playground' for the opposite effect, Punk will always garner more fan support when both go up against each other.

Really hope Punk pulls it off but I do worry its going to be Cena winning and possibly even with interference costing Punk.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

For he first time since, ever, I actually am rooting for John Cena. 

I do not think The Rock will be involved. I hope he is not. Let him face Cena down the line, not a rematch at WM so soon.


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like to see Cena get the belt again.

Has the total package, carries the show, the brand is built around him. It's time for him to bring merit back to the title.


----------



## Master Bates (Aug 23, 2011)

A Cena heel turn? Naa, I think they've been setting up a CM punk heel turn for about 4 shows. Punk has been reminded for at least 4 shows that this company does not rotate around him but around Cena. I expect a CM Punk win, a pipebomb sort of promo afterwards with him speaking his mind about how he's sick and tired of being the second man in the show even after proving himself to be better than Cena.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Honestly, to me it seems like CM Punk pretty much is keeping the title warm while we wait for Cena to get back into the title picture, the Big Show was pretty much pointing that out on RAW right now but all the signs are there:

- Never gets clean wins over monsters, he beat Kane after he was distracted by AJ and he beat Mark Henry pretty much after Henry's knee injuries were piling up and he would job to the Big Show in matches that lasted 2 minutes. Beyond that, he's beaten Daniel Bryan, who is awesome, but whom never wins any matches himself, and Jericho, who again doesn't win any matches himself. The guy really is fed mid carders and never truly gets a big one over any of the monsters, unlike Cena.

- I'm sure most are aware, but Punk is rarely in the main event, the guy routinely is in the middle of the show.

- The days of the pipe bombs are over, I'm sure HHH and the writers have something to do with this, but when was the last time this guy said something awesome or shocking? While Cena himself sucks on the mic, at least he gets crazy match ups with people that the fans have been waiting to see, like the Rock, Lesnar, Laurinitis (ok, Johnny sucks, but let's face it, the casual viewers hate this guy and wanted to see him get beat up). Meanwhile Punk has been fighting Daniel Bryan almost every week for the past 3 to 4 months, and before wrestlemania he faced him a good 3 to 4 times too.

- More on the promo's, the only good thing about the D Bryan and Punk feud is that it's Punk and D Bryan, all the stuff with AJ and everything else in the feud is retarded. Plus how many times do they do recaps on this stuff as opposed to segments with John Cena? Generally, if Cena has a big RAW segment, they'll show it at the 10 o'clock hour, then show it again on Smackdown later that week, and usually one more time on the following RAW.

I'm a fan of Punk, the guy's promo on Cena last year is what caused me to watch wrestling again after taking an 8 year break, but at this point, it really feels like he only got the belt so Cena wouldn't seem so stale in the world title picture.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Im not sure if Cena is going to go over. Where does he from here? I think we may get a screwy finish and a Summerslam rematch. 

Or if Cena does go over, maybe due to interference from Daniel Bryan, setting up for some sort of Last Man Standing or Cage Match at Summerslam?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

I dont get the obsession over "Pipebombz". It was basically Punk breaking kayfabe left and right. It was cool for a while but did you honestly expect him to keep doing that every week, every show? really? 

Punk is a talented guy but if he needs "Pipebombz" to get over, to draw ratings.... Yeah its FUCKING MISERABLE. Anyone could do that even Hornswoggle.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Obviously, Punk plays second fiddle to Cena. Punk's even played cheerleader a few times. The entire structure of the WWE is centered around Cena. 

Punk's still in a far better position than he was just over a year ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

...Is water wet?
Of course he is.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Everyone full time is second fiddle to Cena, and baring a plane crash or tragedy will be for years to come.


----------



## CMSway (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

I don't like either of them really. So I am jaded in that I don't really give a shit. Of the two, (as I said I like neither), I favor Punk as I feel that he has much more talent. 

Second fiddle? No. Not persay. Punk has a hefty strap, and he's had it a while. He is to Cena, I think, what Edge was to Cena. That's how they are playing him.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

So, this means that CM Punk is losing the title on monday, right? ...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

Not necessarily. There's a first time for everything...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

It probably doesn't mean anything but did anyone else notice that Punk's name wasn't on the title?

I wasn't sure until I watched backstage fallout and its not there.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

I wish bro', I wish... But we're talking about SUPER CENA on the 1000th episode.

It will happen.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ChrisPartlow said:


> I would like to see Cena get the belt again.
> 
> Has the total package, carries the show, the brand is built around him. It's time for him to bring merit back to the title.


Sad thing is, Cena is the only one in the roster who can bring merit back to the title, as he himself is above the title.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

Tbh Cena is the most likely to lose with it because if there is one man who can afford to take the mantle of being the first to lose with the briefcase it is Cena


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*



TOM MADISON said:


> I wish bro', I wish... But we're talking about SUPER CENA on the 1000th episode.
> 
> It will happen.


I think Punk will retain somehow...wouldn't surprise me if he got assisted by The Rock. However, I am expecting Cena to walk out of SummerSlam with the belt.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

Ideal scenario = Punk wins clean.
What will likely happen = Cena wins clean.
What WWE will probably do = Big Show runs in and they make a triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

I see it going one of two ways, 
1. Cena's next feud comes out after he's won it and gets the stare down, (I expect this to be The Rock), 
2. Cena's next feud does a run in and costs him the shot.

I would love to see The Rock run in, Rock Bottom's Cena to give Punk the win.
Austin runs in and Stunner's Punk before the 3 (Rock ain't doin that on his watch).. Austin/Cena vs Rock/Punk @ SS.

Purely a storyline coz i'm bored...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*



Kentonbomb said:


> Ideal scenario = Punk wins clean.
> What will likely happen = Cena wins clean.
> What WWE will probably do = Big Show runs in and they make a triple threat at Summerslam.


I really hope Big Show doesn't interfere and get himself involved in this. I want to see Punk and Cena go one-on-one at SummerSlam.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

It's obvious Cena will win the title, he is the only one WWE gives a shit about. It's fucking pathetic.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

I feel like WWE doesn't have much faith in Punk as they do with Cena. This is why they'll want their major player to come out on top on the 1000 episode.

If this episode finish with Cena's music (AGAIN)...................... I think I'll lose my hair the same way Homer Simpsons did when he heard about Bart's birth.

Cena is WWE. Cena... is gonna take that title.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Not Cena vs Rock again.... please.

No Cena winning the title at RAW 1000, this guy has shitty charisma, medicore mic skills, weak ring skills... i always LMAO when people say he has it all. The fuck?

On a different note, it would be poetic justice for Punk to win, debut the new title, and start the new era of WWE. No better time than RAW 1000... why even promote RAW 1000 so greatly to blow it on the same old shit and fuck up the momentum for 1001, 1002, etc... Cena as champ is not what WWE needs for the new 3 hour RAW


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*

Punk should jsut do a runner through the crowd as soon as the bell rings, shot gone by countout... Cena dumbstruck looking at camera.... fade,, thanks everybody.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*



Kentonbomb said:


> Ideal scenario = Punk wins clean.
> What will likely happen = Cena wins clean.
> What WWE will probably do = Big Show runs in and they make a triple threat at Summerslam.


Oh noes! Now that you say it... I do think they'll put Big Show in there somehow.... 

Please no.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before Cena takes the other title from Sheamus as well and they bring back the undisputed championship. 

If Vince ever brings back the undisputed championship you'd have to be smoking some special kind of crack if you don't think Cena would win it.


----------



## HurricaneSpencer (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

To answer your question: yes, ofcourse Punk plays second fiddle to Cena. With that said, WWE is in a position this coming monday to truly make CM Punk. Raw 1000 will garner the largest audience for a wrestling program probably in years and in the main event of that show, the segment that will draw the highest rating, WWE can put CM Punk over and make the statement that he is now the man by defeating John Cena. This is a tremendous business opportunity in terms of branding the product for years to come, much like when Cena and Batista won their world championships at Wrestlemania 21, and Austin defeating Michaels at Wrestlemania 14.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: If every MITB winner has cashed'in and won the title...*



TOM MADISON said:


> If this episode finish with Cena's music (AGAIN)...................... I think I'll lose my hair the same way Homer Simpsons did when he heard about Bart's birth.


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80567619/

lol


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

The answer is as obvious as who is the most dominant formula one driver of all time


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Well, considering Cena has main-evented every ppv since Punk became champion except for two, one in which he wasn't even on, TLC, and the other being the Royal Rumble, I'd say Punk easily has been playing second fiddle to Cena.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Yes.
Most of the time,he didn't even close RAW and he is the WWE Champion;not to mention,he hasn't mainevented a PPV since TLC;and that was around eight months ago.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

CM Punk is a mid-card WWE Champion right now..


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I think Cena will get distracted by the Big Show and make Cena lose...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

What does The Rock really have to prove to John Cena? Rock already beat Cena clean at Wrestlemania so I don't really see why it would make sense to have Rock cost Cena the title, he's already beat Cena. Cena should be the one attacking The Rock and begging for a rematch to get redemption. Maybe Rock will attack Punk and cost Punk the match? I'm probably putting too much thought into this as Cena will probably win clean and nothing major will happen.


----------



## RasslinLuver (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Everyone plays second fiddle to Cena since HHH, Taker, Lesnar, and Rock are not full-time active wrestlers.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

yeah in terms of main eventing: YES!

in terms of being a better allround superstar: NO!


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

Although I want Punk to win, this will most likely happen:

- Rock hinting for title shot
- Vinny has dollar sign eyes
- WWE plugging the Rock's appearance next week
- Cena vs. Punk scheduled for Title match next week
- Vinny's pet, Cena, can't lose clean
- Rock costs Cena the title
- Punk retains
- Cena will win in the near future against Punk for the title
- Build up for Rock vs. Cena
- Wrestlemania 29's mainevent: Rock-Cena 2 for WWE title


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pro Royka said:


> Now wait, are you comparing attitude era with today lol. Punk had the worst storylines and that's no brainer. Punk is very talented if used right, when Jericho turned the feud to be about alcohol it went downhill ever since then. The first promo they had was great and if it wasn't for the stupid storyline it would be a great feud. AJ marriage storyline is idiotic why do you put her over the WWE title. This is painful to read as youre clearly ignorant and your points are invalid.


Oh my, an ignoramus is calling ME ignorant. I'm going to enjoy this....

First of all, you didn't lay out any real points to rebut what I said. Really, your entire post is disjointed and incoherent, but I will try to humor you anyway. First, would you like to explain exactly why you don't like my comparison? You didn't provide any reason why it is inapplicable, you just scoffed at it with no basis. It's not about "eras". I'm not one of these super Attitude Era marks. I've been a fan since early '92. You, on the other hand, sound like someone who wasn't even born around that time. So when I made that comparison, it wasn't to say "OMGz i luv teh attitude era...". It was an example of the fact that Punk is not the first champion to be "second fiddle" to the top star, and an example of how one of the greats handled a similar predicament. In regard to the Jericho feud, you are making it seem like that feud was super hot before the alcohol angle. Let's be real here: it wasn't. We got good matches out of it, and the IWC shat its collective pants over it, but that's about it. The AJ storyline is the most engaging angle he had with the title, and IMO, he was the weakest character in the whole feud (including Kane). Finally, you say my points were invalid, but you did not present anything that invalidates anything I said. You need to join the debate team, and step up your argument skills, boy. You are no match for me.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

if cena wins then we will have to suffer very long because he will hold that title for a very long time


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea why people think that The Rock would cost Cena the title. He has absolutely no motive to do so.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone who thinks that Punk has a chance in hell of winning is bullshitting themselves. Eventhough it would be logical to have Punk win, this is WWE in 2012, the WWE rides Cena's dick and they're always going to keep Cena a hypocritical babyface and miles ahead of any other superstar on the roster. I'll be fucking shocked if Cena doesn't win in his fucking happy-go-lucky attitude he always does.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Creme De La Creme said:


> I have absolutely no idea why people think that The Rock would cost Cena the title. He has absolutely no motive to do so.


Lol I don't know. I partially thought so because of how much The Rock doesn't like him so wouldn't mind screwing him over lol. But I hope its a clean match regardless of the outcome. I am guessing this will be one of the most exciting cash in's because there will be a chance for BOTH participants instead of just the one who cashes in.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

There's no "thinking" about it.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

The best example i can give is CM Punk being to John Cena what Randy Savage was to Hulk Hogan which is someone who is a better in ring worker and arguably a better mic worker but doesn't command the same attention due to not having the same aura or presence that connects with people and which makes people want to see them. Now here in The IWC we often believe that if we don't like someone then no one does because many people believe we are the only wrestling fans that matter and make a higher percentage of WWE fans than we actually are but the reality that worldwide no wrestler is more popular than John Cena.

I'm a mark for CM Punk and have been since his ECW days whilst having been a fan since his heel run in ROH but the reality is he is light years behind John Cena as a star and a draw regardless of what is portrayed on screen, WWE used to make out Triple H was on the same level as Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock but we know that wasn't true either. A year on from his famous worked shoot we have seen CM Punk rise up through the WWE ranks but if people are truly honest then they would see as far as the casuals go Randy Orton is still a bigger star than CM Punk is as well as more people know who Randy Orton is over CM Punk.

If watching WWE for as long as i have has taught me one thing though it is anyone can become a star if booked right or they do or say something that catches on big time. When i watched WCW i never thought for a second the cocky blonde TV champion Stunning Steve Austin would go on to become Stone Cold Steve Austin and break all records before him and be arguably the biggest draw ever or when watching The Great American Bash in 1990 did i believe that a big wrestler managed by Paul Heyman called Mark Callous would go on to become The Undertaker and be one of the biggest legends the business has ever seen.

The fact is that with the right booking and flying under the radar due to John Cena being the main focus we may see CM Punk become the main man in WWE and surpass John Cena but he needs to do something to take him to the next level. Stone Cold Steve Austin did his famous promo at King Of The Ring in June or July of 1996 but didn't really blow up until Austin/Tyson the night after The Royal Rumble whilst The Rock did his famous heel turn promo in mid 1997 when he joined The Nation but he didn't really blow up until very late in 1999 and Sting become a star in 1988 in the first ever Clash Of The Champions against Ric Flair but waited until July in 1990 before he really blew up so in time CM Punk may do the same but not anytime soon.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

He's been WWE Champion for 8 months and has main evented one PPV, what do you think?


----------



## Tricky T (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*



RasslinLuver said:


> Everyone plays second fiddle to Cena since HHH, Taker, Lesnar, and Rock are not full-time active wrestlers.


Agreed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Everyone does.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Punk needs to feud with Rock and BEAT Rock in order for him to actually become the main focus. He can only cut so many promo's, but him beating Rock and doing what Cena couldn't do is the best way to establish him at the very top.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Everyone plays second fiddle to Cena, he's the real champion of the wwe.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Of course he's playing second fiddle to Cena, which is a shame because they should never really position the champion that way but that's how how it is. he main evented TLC a PPV which John Cena wasn't even on and has then proceeded to play 2nd best which was understandable when Cena was feuding with Rock/Brock but didn't really after. 

I think in the last month though they've decided to incorporate it into the storyline, I think Punk would have main evented MITB but because its now apart of the fiction they'll run with the '2nd best' to Cena angle.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Of course Punk plays second fiddle to Cena, Look at all the main events since 2010:

Royal Rumble 2010: Rumble Main Event with Cena last one eliminated
*Elimination Chamber 2010: Smackdown Elimination Chamber*
*WM26: Undertaker vs. HBK*
Extreme Rules 2010: Cena vs. Batista
OTL 2010: Cena vs. Batista
Fatal 4Way: Cena vs. Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Edge
MITB 2010: Cena vs. Sheamus
Summerslam 2010: Elimination tag match with Cena as last man standing
Night of Champions 2010: 6 Pack challenge for title with Cena involved
*HIAC 2010: Undertaker vs. Kane*
Bragging Rights 2010: Barrett vs. Orton with Cena in Barrett’s corner
Survivor Series 2010: Barrett vs. Orton with Cena as Special guest referee
TLC 2010: Cena vs. Barrett
Royal Rumble 2011: Cena in it for about 35 minutes.
Elimination Chamber 2011: Cena wins #1 contender elimination chamber match
WM27: Cena vs. The Miz
Extreme Rules 2011: Cena vs. The Miz vs. John Morrison
OTL 2011: Cena vs. The Miz
Capitol Punishment: Cena vs. R Truth
MITB 2011: Cena vs. CM Punk
Summerslam 2011: Punk-Del Rio was technically the last match but Cena-Punk was the main event.
*Night of Champions 2011: Punk vs. Triple H*
HIAC 2011: Cena vs. Punk vs. Del Rio
Vengeance: Cena vs. Del Rio
Survivor Series 2011: Tag Match with Cena and the Rock
*TLC 2011: Punk vs. The Miz vs. Del Rio*
*Royal Rumble 2012: Rumble Match without Cena*
Elimination Chamber 2012: Cena vs. Kane
WM28: Cena vs. The Rock
Extreme Rules 2012: Cena vs. Lesnar
OTL 2012: Cena vs. Johnny Ace
NWO: Cena vs. Big Show
MITB 2012: Cena MITB match

Out of 33 PPV’s, Cena was involved in the main event for 27 of them.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*

Hell yeah, Cm Punk has been playing second fiddle to John Cena this year. Let me put this in example for you. John Cena has feuded with Kane who returned with the mask, The One In A Life Time Match The Rock, clash with Brock Lesnar, Johnny Ace, the latest The Big Show while CM Punk has faced Chris Jericho, Daniel Bryan and one more who I forgot. Compared to John Cena, CM Punk has been second fiddle to John Cena thus far this year.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Cena will lose.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Punk must win, and considering Big Show even mentioned the championship belt still being "Cena's" I would be thrilled with a new belt and new design. A design that is _good_ and actually looks like a prestigious world championship gladiators would want to be wearing around their waists. 

I always see fans with the World Heavyweight Championship replica belt, _everywhere_. Vince would probably make more money at this point by creating a new WWE Championship belt, considering so many fans would feel like they had to buy the replicas of that, even many fans who today own the Spinner WWE Championship belt.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Punk has to get through Raw as Champion if Cena has to win do it at Summerslam.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Do you think Punk plays second fiddle to Cena?*



SummerLove said:


> Punk needs to feud with Rock and BEAT Rock in order for him to actually become the main focus. He can only cut so many promo's, but him beating Rock and doing what Cena couldn't do is the best way to establish him at the very top.


So now everyone doesn't want to see Punk/Austin and wants Rock/Punk which has been a vibe that has been going on for SEVERAL months. The Rock only wrestles at WM..he MIGHT wrestle at Royal Rumble though this time to get things set up. It doesn't matter if he wins at Mania next year anyway..fans aren't gonna like the result in New York when he does put over whoever it is unless everyone is dead off and it's really Rock vs Lesnar.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> if cena wins then we will have to suffer very long because he will hold that title for a very long time


we already suffered from 8 months title reign that devalued the title big time.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok so lets see, if CM Punk were to beat John Cena (which he already has done) or the Rock, will that make CM Punk more charismatic? Will that bump Punk's charisma up by beating guys that have already been beaten. For the record Cena's not winning the belt on monday. The reason why Cena is always on top is because of his charisma. Take a look at all the top guys that ever been the top guy, they were on top because of their charisma, isn't not match quality, or their "workrate." WWE can push Punk to beat everybody in front of him, (which he already has) but he's still one of the most uncharismatic wrestler's in the WWE when in fact most of the roster lacks charisma.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Romanista said:


> we already suffered from 8 months title reign that devalued the title big time.


At least Punk can put on good matches do you want to see John Cena vs Big Show or John Cena vs The Miz or maybe we get John Cena vs Kane again. Most of Punk's title matches since he won it from Del Rio have been *** or better. John Cena could do that in 2006-2007 but not in 2012.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't like CM Punk and I sure as hell don't like Cena but I think CM Punk should get the win.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I see this going one way. Cena beats Punk in a hard fought match and then Rock challenges Cena for a WrestleMania rematch at Summerslam for the WWE title.*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

just1988 said:


> *I see this going one way. Cena beats Punk in a hard fought match and then Rock challenges Cena for a WrestleMania rematch at Summerslam for the WWE title.*


and then they have the rubber match at Wrestlemania like it or not Rock vs Cena II or III is pretty much a lock for Wrestlemania. I would be shocked other wise. The Rock was pretty much brought back to work with John Cena and John Cena only.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Uggla said:


> What does The Rock really have to prove to John Cena? Rock already beat Cena clean at Wrestlemania so I don't really see why it would make sense to have Rock cost Cena the title, he's already beat Cena. Cena should be the one attacking The Rock and begging for a rematch to get redemption. Maybe Rock will attack Punk and cost Punk the match? I'm probably putting too much thought into this as Cena will probably win clean and nothing major will happen.





Creme De La Creme said:


> I have absolutely no idea why people think that The Rock would cost Cena the title. He has absolutely no motive to do so.


Well, there is one reason. I hope it doesn't happen and really hope Rock/Cena 2 for the title doesn't happen ('cos we all know what would be the result), but Rock could always say "I know how hard it was to beat you Cena, and if I want the WWE championship and you're the one holding it, there's no way you're going to give up with the title on the line, so I had to screw you out of it", well something along those lines...

And then Cena goes on to beat Punk (fpalm) at a later PPV to force Rock to face him... *Sigh* As I said, hope this is not how it pans out...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I really hope Punk retains but I'm 90% sure we will see a new champion at the 1000th episode. I'd rather have a new WHC tbh lol Sheamus is dull as hell.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> Ok so lets see, if CM Punk were to beat John Cena (which he already has done) or the Rock, will that make CM Punk more charismatic? Will that bump Punk's charisma up by beating guys that have already been beaten. For the record Cena's not winning the belt on monday. The reason why Cena is always on top is because of his charisma. Take a look at all the top guys that ever been the top guy, they were on top because of their charisma, isn't not match quality, or their "workrate." WWE can push Punk to beat everybody in front of him, (which he already has) but he's still one of the most uncharismatic wrestler's in the WWE when in fact most of the roster lacks charisma.


Wait, what?

Surely you're not saying that the man who cut a five-minute promo last year which turned the wrestling world on its head and made him the hottest figure in American professional wrestling for a solid two or three months and whose usage of a single four-word catchphrase/moniker for himself in no more than two promos leading into the date his new t-shirt, which capitalized on said catchphrase/moniker, came out and according to many WWE insiders experienced ridiculous sales unlike anything in the previous several years (ordered my "Best in the World" t-shirt and it was on back-order for 4-6 weeks) is "one of the most uncharismatic wrestler's [sic] in the WWE when in fact most of the roster lacks charisma"? From what are you drawing this remarkably odd conclusion?

I can completely understand being turned off by where his character has gone, even complaining about his look or what have you but targeting him based on his "charisma" seems quite off base. 

And there's no doubt that Cena boasts incredible charisma himself, but a whole host of multifarious factors ought to be considered in any comparison, or in supporting why Cena is "always on top."


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

just1988 said:


> *I see this going one way. Cena beats Punk in a hard fought match and then Rock challenges Cena for a WrestleMania rematch at Summerslam for the WWE title.*


Yup yup. Cena/Rock II would be HUGE for SummerSlam!

As for CM Punk, I could see him challenging Sheamus for the WHC. You add HHH/Brock, and that's a hell of a card


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

The only way i would be happy with a Cena win is if Austin was the one who cost Punk and it led to a match at Wrestlemania.

Obviously this will never happen as nothing good happens here.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

Punk to win and then introduces the new WWE title.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it's more likely Rock will announce that he's going to be at Summerslam, at ringside, so that when Cena/Punk takes place, there will be the question of what Rock will or will not do. Though he may be shooting a movie at Summerslam time...


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

IF they're gonna do Rock/Cena II at Summerslamd for the WWE title then I want Cena to win. 

However The Rock has stated that he wants to be WWE champion again and he will probably get it, yet he also isn't going to beat Cena again, this is gonna end 2-1 to Cena. He should just start wrestling full time for a bit after he's done the movies he is currently doing right now.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Rock to interfere, Punk to win. 

I hope anyway.

Should be good though. Cena and Punk have had great matches before, no reason they shouldn't have another one,


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm pulling for Punk. I can see this ending in a draw leading to another match at Summerslam where Cena wins.


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

*What would be the more shocking finish to the WWE Title Match*

Of course, many predictions are going around..

Out of these two scenarios, which would shock you more..

Poll.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What would be the more shocking finish to the WWE Title Match*

Neither of those two things will happen. So until it happens, i can't possibly tell.


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What would be the more shocking finish to the WWE Title Match*

Cena Heel Turn...But if your expecting this dont, because it wont happen for a long long time


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What would be the more shocking finish to the WWE Title Match*

Are we talking RAW 1000? 

In that case: Mark fucking Henry appears, and causes a DQ simply because of the sheer number of ratings he would bring.


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

*Re: What would be the more shocking finish to the WWE Title Match*

I agree they probably will not happen, but we really don't know what the WWE have planned.

This is a big show and they may (for once) use it to plan the future. They are hyping Punks legitimacy as the champ, making more references to the length he has been champ. This could build a great feud with these two..Having Punk make Cena tap would just be so huge so so huge, it would make people give a shit again. Not much to say about the heel turn. We have been there before.

If WWE feed Punk to Cena, then they can go bust for all I care


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: What would be the more shocking finish to the WWE Title Match*

Actually, it'd be great if Cena lost his title shot because someone causes a DQ. :lol


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: What would be the more shocking finish to the WWE Title Match*

Cena turning heel would be a huge a draw. I'm pretty sure he'd be good at it too, you know you get tired of playing same superhero marine for years.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Surely you're not saying that the man who cut a five-minute promo last year which turned the wrestling world on its head and made him the hottest figure in American professional wrestling for a solid two or three months and whose usage of a single four-word catchphrase/moniker for himself in no more than two promos leading into the date his new t-shirt, which capitalized on said catchphrase/moniker, came out and according to many WWE insiders experienced ridiculous sales unlike anything in the previous several years (ordered my "Best in the World" t-shirt and it was on back-order for 4-6 weeks) is "one of the most uncharismatic wrestler's [sic] in the WWE when in fact most of the roster lacks charisma"? From what are you drawing this remarkably odd conclusion?
> 
> ...





He "broke the fourth wall" by using insider references and calling people by their real names and worked the fans both causal and IWC into thinking that he was actually leaving. It was shocking because NO ONE expected it. Right now he's nowhere near the guy he was a year ago and he would be come redundant if he broke the fourth wall every single week. Let anybody else in the E break the fourth wall and you will see similar results. Every time someone references CM Punk, they look back at the shoot instead of all the other things that he has done, multi time world champion, multiple Money in the Bank winner. If you remember the original ECW, wrestler's broke the 4th Wall all the time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

bigdog40 said:


> He "broke the fourth wall" by using insider references and calling people by their real names and worked the fans both causal and IWC into thinking that he was actually leaving. It was shocking because NO ONE expected it. Right now he's nowhere near the guy he was a year ago and he would be come redundant if he broke the fourth wall every single week. Let anybody else in the E break the fourth wall and you will see similar results. Every time someone references CM Punk, they look back at the shoot instead of all the other things that he has done, multi time world champion, multiple Money in the Bank winner. If you remember the original ECW, wrestler's broke the 4th Wall all the time.


Right, he "broke the fourth wall" but that doesn't dictate him enjoying the success that he did because of it. It's not about what you do in performance art, it's about how you do it. 

Agreed about the character regression but that is an entirely different matter.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I think that Cena will more than likely regain the title. I hope not but I can definitely see him winning. It'll probably build up to a rematch at Summerslam. Cena/Punk, Lesnar/Triple H would be a pretty decent Summerslam card.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

As much as I'd love to see CM Punk win, Cena will take the title. They will probably try and start the Rock/Cena storyline here shortly.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

*5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I found this article on WhatCulture and thought it made some pretty good points.



> *OUTCOME 1 - CM PUNK WINS AND CENA MOVES ON*
> With the two biggest babyfaces in WWE coming together, there will be a “split” crowd at best. When CM Punk either pins John Cena or forces him to tap out to the Anaconda Vice, Punk will stand tall in the ring to celebrate. Cena will be slow to get up, and after a minute of staring each other down, one offers the other his hand. They shake, possibly embrace after a battle I expect to go for at least a half hour and Cena raises Punk’s arm, truly acknowledging who is the “best in the world” and bringing the entire audience, Punk fans and Cena fans alike, together to celebrate one hell of a match.
> 
> *OUTCOME 2 - JOHN CENA WINS; CM PUNK GETS HIS REMATCH AT SUMMERSLAM*
> ...


I thought most of these ideas are pretty cool and could make for some great storylines (Don't like the AJ idea, however). Which idea do you guys like the most/see happening?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I wonder if the match somehow won't happen. Maybe there is some backstage brawl or someone attacks Cena backstage or Punk backstage and one of them can't compete.

They hold it off until Summerslam where both men fight for the title.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Sadly, I think Cena will probably win clean.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

These are actually five outcomes
1.Cena wins clean
2.Cena wins clean
3.Cena wins clean
4.Cena wins clean
5.Cena wins clean


----------



## msplash9 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Stone Cold costs Punk title . Rock returns and take down cena . Rock and Stonecold having a beer bash ..... 

Yes you read here first


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I think the match will end in disqualification because of interference from any number of people, and John Cena will have the distinction of being the first and only Money in the Bank winner to fail when cashing in.


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Big show costs cena the match... Maybe wins via DQ but doesnt get the belt


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I would bet it's either 2 or 5 but i'll say 5


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

outcome 3 would be a dream I wish it would happen... would be a really memorable moment for raw etc to. cena finally turnin heh only 1 can dream tho

sadly tho its prob gona be 2 or 5


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I just want to see john cena snap and go ape shit heel win or lose.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Unfortunately, Cena will win.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I chose outcome 3 but it is wishful thinking.


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Still thinks that outcome 2 is the most possible scenario.And Punk needs to go back to tweener/pipe bombs Punk.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Cena wins and maybe Punk turns. But I doubt they're going to do some DQ BS on the 1000th episode. 

The Rock is NOT going to be a part of it. After this show, he's filming in the UK all summer.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I feel like Big show is gonna interfere and cause a dq. Then they will have a triple threat at summerslam,In which punk will make show tap out or pin him. Then at the next ppv Cena will prob win the title.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I think the finish will definitely involve Show and possibly involve Rock, to set up both Punk/Cena/Show at SummerSlam and Rock vs. Cena and/or Punk at WM29, while also keeping both Cena and Punk strong. I think it'll be something like one of these two scenarios:

*Scenario 1 ~ *After 20 minutes of match time, Punk ducks when Cena's going for a shoulder block, and Cena hits the ref instead. While Cena is checking on the ref, Punk kicks him in the back of the head and whips him across the ring for a clothesline, only to be met with a clothesline from Cena as well. After the double clothesline, with both men down, Show comes out and attacks Cena, but Cena fends him off by putting him through the announce table with an AA. A second ref comes down and Punk hits Cena with the GTS when Cena gets back into the ring, but Rock pulls the second ref out of the ring when Punk goes for the pin(there would be a Rock/Punk/Cena confrontation earlier in the night so that Rock wouldn't look like a complete dick for doing this). Rocky then gets all up in Punk's grill, and just when it looks like they're about to throw down, Cena spins Rock around and hits him with an AA. When Cena turns around back to Punk, he's met with a GTS, and the initial ref, who has now recovered, counts the 3, giving Punk the win.

*Scenario 2 ~* Once again, after 20 minutes, Cena accidentally knocks out the ref, and him and Punk then hit each other with simultaneous clotheslines. Cena gets back to his feet first, only to get hit in the back with a chair twice by Show. Rock comes down and takes out Show with said chair. With the chair still in Rock's hands, Cena rises back up, sees Rock with the chair, and after assuming that Rock was the one who hit him with the chair, hits Rock with the AA. When he turns around, he's met with a GTS from Punk, who then covers for the 3, counted by the now recovered ref.

*Rock-less Scenario 3 ~* Basically Scenario 1 without Rock taking out the ref. Show comes down and is put through the announce table by Cena, and Cena is hit with a GTS when gets back in the ring, which gives Punk the win.


----------



## xxntpxx (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Just an idea... 
Rock comes to the ring, not getting involved in the match but still distracting Cena. 
Somehow Cena wins clean though. Rock/Cena stare down... 
Punk's freaking out, kicks Cena in the head, Anaconda Vice, Cena tapping (it's not in the match, so Cena never tapped out  )...
Punk promo about what Eve and Big Show said (overshadowing etc...).. Punk (possibly) turning heel... 
Rematch at SS with the Rock involved!? 

Yes, No?

Off-topic
I have to say, I'm not an expert. It's just an idea.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Outcome 2 will happen probably. but i want to see outcome 4 happen so bad. AJ and Cena together heel.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I bet the people saying "CENA WINS CLEAN SAME OLD SHIT" were the same ones saying that last year for MITB/SummerSlam.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

How I wish for it to be Outcome 3 but it's likely to be Outcome 2 in the same predictable, boring fashion.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

id love to see option 3 happen but i gave up hoping on that long ago. that is never going to happen. id say its about 97% on that cena will win clean which sucks. 

i think we'll see these 2 fight at summerslam so cena will either win and punk will claim his rematch then or itll end up as a DQ. im not even that big of a cena hater but im sick of this shit now!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Well I'll examine every option. 

OUTCOME 1 - CM PUNK WINS AND CENA MOVES ON
- Not going to happen. Cena is getting back into the WWE Title picture, so win or lose, this isn't the last we are going to see of that. 

OUTCOME 2 - JOHN CENA WINS; CM PUNK GETS HIS REMATCH AT SUMMERSLAM
- Somewhat likely I'd say. I would not be shocked at all if CM Punk dropped the title to Cena, and the nature of them doing things is that the loser typically gets at least one or two rematches following the loss. 

OUTCOME 3 - CM PUNK WINS; JOHN CENA TURNS
- You want to do something epic for the 1000th episode of Raw? Turn Cena heel. That would create an infinite amount of storyline possibilities and freshen the character up considerably. Will they do that? I highly doubt it. Cena is their poster boy. Their main man. They are completely unwilling to turn him heel. They've had better opportunities in the past to do it than this, so I don't see it happening. 

OUTCOME 4 - JOHN CENA WINS/TURNS; AJ BETRAYS CM PUNK
- I got the impression that AJ & Punk were done, so I don't see her getting involved in this in any capacity. I guess they could do that though. 

OUTCOME 5 - DISQUALIFICATION DUE TO INTERFERENCE BY THE ROCK; PUNK RETAINS
- A DQ finish would not surprise me, but I don't see Rock being the cause of it. I'd say Big Show is a more likely candidate for that. However, The Rock is going to play a role in this and might even be at ringside as an observer. 

So out of that set, the most likely outcome is Number 2, but the one I would find the most interesting would be 3.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Both men turn heel

2 Man Power Trip 2.0

:jordan2 Hire me, WWE.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

I don't think any of those scenarios will happen, apart from Cena beating Punk clean. Cena is not turning heel and neither is Punk, we can throw that out the window, a heel turn for either guy would be so random and out of the blue. The Rock getting involved would be the laziest booking ever as well, he's got no reason to get involved. The only scenario's that could happen are:

1.Cena wins clean
2.Bigshow gets involved, costing Cena the title
3.Punk kind of wins clean, but not in a decisive way, via a roll-up or something.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

This is RAW and number 1000, with that many names on the card and a title match there is no way it will end clean no way....too many names to be accounted for, it will make for a clusterfuck of a bonanza...trust me, pure craziness will ensue making you not sure what's going on in a frantic mess NEEDING to watch 1001 because NOTHING will make sense...make sense?


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

HeavensGates said:


> As much as I'd love to see CM Punk win, Cena will take the title. They will probably try and start the Rock/Cena storyline here shortly.


Cena should be the one chasing the title imo.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Outcome 6: Cena fails.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Lets not try and be too creative people. this is the WWE we are talking about. As much as I would like it to be one of the more creative outcomes mentioned by the OP, the only Outcome I see will be this.

Cena pins punk, Cena celebrates like its his first win, CM Punk rols out of the ring, leaving Cena standing tall and a half mixed crowd booing and cheering Cnea to end out the show... With obvious results like this I could work with the WWE, 

those who think Cena is going to turn heel or loose are thinking so far out of the box for WWe 's terms of storylines. While I respect your opinion on thinking its going to happen we got to lower our expectations so low for this event next week. Otherwise there's just going to be no satisfied person on the Wrestling Forums also calling it the worst Raw ever... Just getting you all prepared 

If Cena looses or turns heel I personally will have in my signature the words *I am a fool for thinking the WWE cant be creative* in large font, in bold


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*



Huganomics said:


> I bet the people saying "CENA WINS CLEAN SAME OLD SHIT" were the same ones saying that last year for MITB/SummerSlam.



LOL this. They can't help it, they have the mental capacity of all the "9 year old" Cena fans they so fiercely hate.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

*Cena wins clean and moves on to the Rock please.*


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

hope cena wins but turns heel. Hope he beats the rock and then gets a match with taker at WM


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Please, let's put aside any mention of Cena turning. They jerked us around with that idea in 2010, 2011, and then earlier this year. It's not going to happen, not anytime soon, and certainly not in a world title match with exactly one week of buildup. No. Just no.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

They both turn heel, form a stables, spray paint people, and Cena grows a black beard and starts dressing in black.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

The outcome won't be clean whoever wins. That's all I know.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*

Outcomes #1 and #2 are okay with me. Outcome #3...not likely to happen. Outcome #4...really? really? REALLY? #5...no thank you. This is a match between CM Punk and John Cena. Let's keep it that way. No interference, no AJ, no Rock (until after the match)


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some of you are acting like most people are guaranteeing Option 3 is gonna happen. Though it's very doubtful, if they want to make this show memorable for many years, if they want to make a statement and start off fresh with a new direction for the product starting with Raw 1001(which is long overdue anyway), it should be seriously considered.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

let's just get one thing straight! Punk pinning Cena clean is definitely NOT gonna happen. let's all agree on that.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Big Show will interfere and cost Cena the match, therefor making Cena the first person to cash in and fail.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*



Freeloader said:


> They both turn heel, form a stables, spray paint people, and Cena grows a black beard and starts dressing in black.


LOL, I would actually enjoy this rehash


----------



## worchyld (Jul 28, 2003)

> They both turn heel, form a stables, spray paint people, and Cena grows a black beard and starts dressing in black.


But who would be the third man?


----------



## Fäng1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't really decide what I would like better. That truly depends on the aftermath. What I DON'T want, absolutely not, is a clean victory for John Cena. That would just be stupid. Alright, he is THE man, he has 100 victories in 109 fights, nobody has lost his cash-in ever since, and so on. There are many odds that speak against CM Punk retaining, but a clean victory would just be very dumb. "Hey look, John Cena wasn't in a title match for half a year, let's get him the title in his first attempt!"

If John Cena wins, Punk MUST turn Heel. Everything else wouldn't make sense. If that's what's going to happen, then I hope Cena wins. Because CM Punk is just a drawing Heel. He IS our generation's Triple H. I'm very sad to say that, because nobody really wants a HHH 2.0 or a Cena 2.0 (Punk staying Super Face), but you know WWE storylines, so what else should we expect.

If John Cena loses, Punk MUST face The Rock at summerslame for the title. I would prefer for him to retain at Summerslam too, and turn Heel either way to face Austin at WM29, but it's The Rock. You saw what happened with the Face of the WWE. He had to job to The Rock. Why, oh why, should they allow CM Punk to do something, that Cena could not? Beat The Rock? It would be cool and if Punk turns Heel afterwards or Tweener to say "See, I did something this asshole Cena could not, I AM the best in the world, and you are not!". I don't want to lay quotes of Jericho in Punk's mouth, but they would suite him as a heel after beating The Rock "I am the best in the world at what I do. I was it, I will be it, I AM IT!" 

Well, anyway. Punk must turn heel sooner or later at every outcome. So I'm just very very excited for RAW 1000. I never hyped for a show or PPV like that, but my expactations for the 1000th RAW are very high. 
I hyped once for, I don't even remember anymore, but my friend and I wanted to buy the PPV together because it was even reduced, but then he overvoted me (It's his SKY after all) and in the end, he's prooven right and I got really disappointed in the PPV. So, let's hope and see. I'm just glad I will be able to see it in Full HD, even if that means staying up until 5 am and geting like 3 hours sleep at all


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure that the 5 outcomes listed are the ONLY possible outcomes. My money is on Big Show interference setting up a triple threadt Punk/Cena/Show at Summerslam.

Either way w/e the outcome is it will lead to the WWE title match/feud for Summerslam. It won't just be one of the 2 win clean and move on to other things. One of the 2 could win clean (and if its a "clean" finish my money would be on Cena, as usual) but then the rematch would happen at Summerslam.

I have an idea in my head of how I would absolutely LOVE for things to go down and since I have a little time I'll type it up here (knowing full well this isn't whats going to happen and yes I kind of know its a rehash of "the Summer of Punk" angle but that was botched so bad I think a rehash could be good)

Cena and Punk are in the ring for their title match at Raw 1000 right before the match is about to start Punk jumps out of the ring grabs his belt lays it down in the ring and leaves and goes up on the ramp and cuts another "pipebomb"

He can say all the things he has been "fighting" to change over the past year has been completely for nothing b/c the WWE isn't ever going to change b/c of Vince and HHH and all the people in charge. He can say he beat Cena twice last summer and has proved since then for the past year that he is the best in the world and there is no need for him to have to prove it against Cena again.

Go on to say its obvious the WWE wants Cena as their poster boy and can't stand that he is the WWE champion and not Cena and will never acknowledge anyone is actually better than Cena, so there Cena take the belt and Vince you can have your "paper champion" I am doing what I said I was going to do last year and I am leaving as the true WWE Champion.

This leads to Punk "satelite" promos for a few weeks of Punk taunting Cena and the WWE about having no champion and the break from wrestling that I think Punk needs. Also, The HHH/Lesnar/Heyman stuff can lead to some how Lesnar/Heyman gaining some sort of control of the WWE and Punk can come back aligned with Heyman/Lesnar, and actually do the "Summer of Punk" angle right this time. Hell, they could even use this angle to debut the new WWE title design, Punk could mention in his "pipebomb" that the WWE title is even designed for Cena and when he makes his return he could have the "new" title with him.

I know it laves the WWE with having to come up with another WWE title match for Sumerslam but it would involve Cena and with HHH/Brock already the headline match for Summerslam and the Punk "story" the PPV would sell fine.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel absolutely appalled with myself, I thought the poll was "Who do you think will win?" and I voted Cena.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

One of them needs to turn heel so that they can feud throughout the summer. The Punk vs. Cena dynamic is one of the best things WWE has so they need to make the most of it and give them a long programme together.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

mr cricket said:


> Big Show will interfere and cost Cena the match, therefor making Cena the first person to cash in and fail.


*What a waste of the Money in the Bank that would be. To take your biggest star and have him fail during a cash-in. Sure they could do it with Ziggler maybe and build it into a storyline where he wants the title even more, maybe turns face (down the line) and is stronger because of his failings. Leading to him becoming the World champion and hopefully being very over. Kind of like how Shawn Michaels was the first guy to fail after winning the Royal Rumble and coming back the next year as a face to win the title in a huge feel good moment.*


----------



## wrestling nerd 21 (Jul 18, 2012)

The match designed for kids if you want to see these two wrestler both as faces,you must be 5-12 years old these two suck they suck they fucking suck right now.If you want to see an real match with great promos and great matches then WWE should of had Dolph Ziggler VS Daniel Bryan,the two total packages in wrestling today far better than these two ignoramus.I will not watch these two bore me to death for two months,I don't care about these bums and I am dreading this match Tna has Aries VS Roode and WWE has Cena VS Punk.Aries VS Roode < Cena VS Punk and Tna < WWE.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

wrestling nerd 21 said:


> The match designed for kids if you want to see these two wrestler both as faces,you must be 5-12 years old these two suck they suck they fucking suck right now.If you want to see an real match with great promos and great matches then WWE should of had Dolph Ziggler VS Daniel Bryan,the two total packages in wrestling today far better than these two ignoramus.I will not watch these two bore me to death for two months,I don't care about these bums and I am dreading this match Tna has Aries VS Roode and WWE has Cena VS Punk.Aries VS Roode < Cena VS Punk and Tna < WWE.


1.Daniel Bryan
2.Austin Aries
3.Dolph Ziggler
4.Bully Ray
5.Dean Ambrose

Basement dwelling smark confirmed


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I have read some posts about cena turning heel. I get the picture that it would make sense turning Cena heel I said it all the time but knowing WWE they would never turn their precious posterboy heel. Do you people really want that? That means another excuse to shove him down our throats for the next couple of years. I rather have Punk as a heel(even with this awful booking) then that master politician cena will turn. I hate him anyway so in my view he is already the ultimate heel. 

Cena should stay face or turn injured.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*



just1988 said:


> *Cena wins clean and moves on to the Rock please.*


Why on earth would you want that to happen? The Cena/Rock build-up wasn't that great the first time around and the resulting match was an over-hyped, disappointment.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

At this point I've almost gotten over the fact that over the next few months, Cena will take the title off Punk. That being said, it won't be at RAW 1000. They wouldn't end his reign on a match w/ no build. Cena will most likely win the title at NoC, after Punk beats Show and Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

SPOILER: Cena


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cena is probably the only guy in the company who could fail with a cash in and not be effected at all.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk needs to retain thus setting up the staredown between him and Rock after the match. 

I do think Punk/Cena will then have a rematch at Summerslam and the winner likely is to be Cena in that match but the more important moment is who gets the staredown with Rocky.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What will happen: Cole Screaming: "Cena wins the title for the record 11th time, the landscape of the WWE has been drastically changed!!!!"

What I want to happen: Attitude Era guys attacking both of them to end the match and keep attacking until the current Raw roster babyfaces come out to help then Mick Foley's music hits, next out comes the Rock and Finally the glass shatters.. The three man enter the ring full of current roster like bosses and kick their asses and throw them out to end the show. Ending Raw in a huge mess, Nexus debut style.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> What will happen: Cole Screaming: "Cena wins the title for the record 11th time, the landscape of the WWE has been drastically changed!!!!"
> 
> What I want to happen: Attitude Era guys attacking both of them to end the match and keep attacking until the current Raw roster babyfaces come out to help then Mick Foley's music hits, next out comes the Rock and Finally the glass shatters.. The three man enter the ring full of current roster like bosses and kick their asses and throw them out to end the show. Ending Raw in a huge mess, Nexus debut style.


I actually was thinking about this, AE guys will come out and beat the crap out of Cena and Punk.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

why would some additude era guys do that?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I could see that, wouldn't be surprised tbh.. Especially with this news:



> WWE had Triple H, Pat Patterson, Terry Taylor and Dean Malenko, among others, at the recent WWE NXT TV tapings to scout talents and help teach.
> 
> - Everything is being kept quiet regarding The Undertaker's return but there's still speculation that he may return on Monday's 1,000th RAW episode.
> 
> ...



I doubt Austin would wrestle though.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*



mblonde09 said:


> Why on earth would you want that to happen? The Cena/Rock build-up wasn't that great the first time around and the resulting match was an over-hyped, disappointment.


Still drew the biggest wrestlemania buys ever though.

The Rock/Cena is money.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

wrestling nerd 21 said:


> The match designed for kids if you want to see these two wrestler both as faces,you must be 5-12 years old these two suck they suck they fucking suck right now.If you want to see an real match with great promos and great matches then WWE should of had Dolph Ziggler VS Daniel Bryan,the two total packages in wrestling today far better than these two ignoramus.I will not watch these two bore me to death for two months,I don't care about these bums and I am dreading this match Tna has Aries VS Roode and WWE has Cena VS Punk.Aries VS Roode < Cena VS Punk and Tna < WWE.


TNA < WWE

Means TNA is less than WWE you know?


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I could see that, wouldn't be surprised tbh.. Especially with this news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Austin should return for Mania 30.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*



hardyorton said:


> Still drew the biggest wrestlemania buys ever though.
> 
> The Rock/Cena is money.


Money, but not good tv.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Money, but not good tv.


Money is worth more to Vince then good TV lolol You're a fool if you think different.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> why would some additude era guys do that?


I know, right? It would be cool to see but it wouldn't make any sense.



hardyorton said:


> Still drew the biggest wrestlemania buys ever though.
> 
> The Rock/Cena is money.


So what? It's not like I'm getting any cut of the buyrate, so who gives a shit that it draws.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amuroray said:


> 1.Daniel Bryan
> 2.Austin Aries
> 3.Dolph Ziggler
> 4.Bully Ray
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *What a waste of the Money in the Bank that would be. To take your biggest star and have him fail during a cash-in.*


Why would it be a waste? Wouldn't that make everything more unpredictable? Besides...



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Cena is probably the only guy in the company who could fail with a cash in and not be effected at all.


Correct, sir.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> why would some additude era guys do that?


Maybe because they feel that Cena and Punk represent what is currently wrong with the current WWE especially Cena: the complete opposite of the AE and guys from there are disgusted by what the product has become so they decide take out the 2 top stars from this era. I'd be surprised but would mark out if they go there and would get me pumped for the following weeks.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If Show is the only one to interfere, then this probably won't be the last thing on the show. Cena getting screwed by Show with Punk standing tall is not big enough to main event a show of this magnitude.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *What a waste of the Money in the Bank that would be. To take your biggest star and have him fail during a cash-in. Sure they could do it with Ziggler maybe and build it into a storyline where he wants the title even more, maybe turns face (down the line) and is stronger because of his failings. Leading to him becoming the World champion and hopefully being very over. Kind of like how Shawn Michaels was the first guy to fail after winning the Royal Rumble and coming back the next year as a face to win the title in a huge feel good moment.*


How on earth would it be a waste? Cena's won the belt more times than I can count, Cena's the only guy who can fail a cash in and not be damaged by it. Better he be the first failed cash in than someone who needs the briefcase like Ziggler.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Would be the perfect time for Punk to win clean and try to drag someone else up to Cena level for the WWE, but alas i think supercena holding the title, to a fade out pic of the rock will be the lasting image of Raw.... :O(


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

probably Cena wins, i think Punk needs to stay away from that title a bit.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope Punk wins. The good thing about this match though is that the outcome is very unpredictable.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

jacobdaniel said:


> I hope Punk wins. The good thing about this match though is that the outcome is very unpredictable.


That's one reason why I am looking forward to this cash in.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Atleast I want to watch raw immediatley after it's available before i start posting here.. Don't want to get spoiled for this match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Earlier in the week when I made a post in this thread I was very sure Cena was winning this match, but now after thinking about it some more and reading counter-arguments I think Punk has more chance. I think there's a high chance this match will end it interference now, and the interference could come from either of these two men: 

1) The Big Show. Big Show's been in a recent feud with Cena - which I think will continue now that Cena's the MITB winner. Big Show had a match with Punk last week too, so I could see Show interfering which could lead to a triple threat match at Summerslam for the title.

2) The Rock. This choice is less likely, but with The Rock going to appear on the 1000th episode and with him having sights on the WWE Title, I could see The Rock interfering and renewing his old feud with Cena. That's if they want to do Rock/Cena again, which I could easily see them doing, there's money in it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I don't see the match ending clean either way. Cena's not going to lose clean because he's Cena, and I have faith that WWE is smart enough to know that Punk losing to Cena clean would make him look like a total bitch.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: 5 outcomes for Punk vs Cena next week.*



FluxCapacitor said:


> Both men turn heel
> 
> 2 Man Power Trip 2.0
> 
> :jordan2 Hire me, WWE.


I'd mark out for that.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

No doubt cena will win, maybe be interference but if somehow punk looses clean that prick I will literally go apeshit. Plus it will show the poison that cena is in wrestling.


----------



## redevil22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Have a feeling somebody is going to get screwed over


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I've almost gotten over the fact that at some point over the next 2-3 months, Cena is taking the title off Punk. Almost. That being said, it cannot happen in a match w/ no build up, or anything. I'm predicting the following:

RAW 1000: After a great, 20 minute match, Show knocks out both men. Match is dead even until that point (hell, I'd even have Punk have Cena pinned at one point, but the ref is down to make him look strong).

Summerslam: Punk retains vs. Cena and Show in a triple threat. Punk taps out Show to send Show out of the fued.

Night of Champions (NO DQ): Cena vs. Punk III (or IV if you count RAW 1K) Match ends in a draw after both men fail to reach the 10 count. Match gets restarted and Punk quickly wins.

Hell in a Cell: Cena wins the title. That keeps Cena vs. Punk going a while and Punk stays strong.


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

Can't see Cena losing this one.

For one, no one has ever lost a Money in the Bank cash in. That is a huge hint.

Two, CM Punk has held the title long enough. When should he lose it? On the 1000th episode of raw, that's when. Makes sense.

This is supposed to be a big Raw.

When Cena wins, maybe Punk can be all bitter and get his rematch at Summerslam. Or hopefully The Rock comes back and Cena works him at Summerslam instead. Cena .vs. The Rock II would be huge while Punk can maybe go feud with Jack Swagger instead.

I think Cena should beat him clean, but maybe Daniel Bryan will interfere and they can continue their abomination of a feud.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

wrestling nerd 21 said:


> The match designed for kids if you want to see these two wrestler both as faces,you must be 5-12 years old these two suck they suck they fucking suck right now.If you want to see an real match with great promos and great matches then WWE should of had Dolph Ziggler VS Daniel Bryan,the two total packages in wrestling today far better than these two ignoramus.I will not watch these two bore me to death for two months,I don't care about these bums and I am dreading this match Tna has Aries VS Roode and WWE has Cena VS Punk.Aries VS Roode < Cena VS Punk and Tna < WWE.


Somebody make a meme of this: Calls someone an ignoramus...mispells ignoramus..and TNA...and wrestlers.


Oh and also, do you know that by saying TNA < WWE and Roode/Aries < Cena/Punk, you're saying that WWE is better than TNA and the Cena/Punk are better than Aries/Roode, therefore contradicting your entire post. Oh and also, I like the way you attack people for liking a match, calling them childish and saying that they like bums. I'd stop posting now, you're truly embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm obviously hoping CM Punk wins so his long title reign can continue but I do see John Cena winning this match just because he's the face of the company, he's the franchise. As much as we hate it It's true and it's the 1000th RAW. It makes the most sense that Cena wins. Why would they make Cena win Money in the Bank and then 2 weeks later on RAW he looses and he becomes the 1st man to be unsuccessful at cashing in? How does that benefit Cena at all? Unless that pushing Cena over the edge and we get a character change out of him or as most of us are hoping a heel turn. That's the only way I can see WWE making Cena loose this match. I do feel something big will happen to end RAW. at least one of them turning heel Punk or Cena, I'm sure most people want Cena to turn heel over Punk. Maybe this Monday on RAW we'll get the huge angle everyone is waiting to see. No matter what happens I'm expecting a really good RAW and I have high expectations for the show as do most people. I hope WWE doesn't let us down.


----------



## Pro Royka (Jul 2, 2012)

ChrisPartlow said:


> Can't see Cena losing this one.
> 
> For one, no one has ever lost a Money in the Bank cash in. That is a huge hint.
> 
> ...


Cena Cena Cena Cena. No more titles for this awful guy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punked Up said:


> I've almost gotten over the fact that at some point over the next 2-3 months, Cena is taking the title off Punk. Almost. That being said, it cannot happen in a match w/ no build up, or anything. I'm predicting the following:
> 
> RAW 1000: After a great, 20 minute match, Show knocks out both men. Match is dead even until that point (hell, I'd even have Punk have Cena pinned at one point, but the ref is down to make him look strong).
> 
> ...


That's too good for WWE creative to come up with.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I dont really give a fuck. I dislike both massively.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Another finish I could see happening:

Punk wins clean/thanks to Show's interference. If he wins clean, then Show comes down after the match to attack both men when they go for a post-match handshake. If he wins thanks to Show, obviously Show would come down during the match and screw Cena out of the title.

Either way, Show attacks both men post-match, only for Austin to come down and save the day. Beer(Pepsi for Punk :lol) bash with Austin, Punk, and Cena to end the show.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

What if Punk retains thanks to an interference from Rock. Then after the match, Austin comes out and offers Punk and Rock a beer to celebrate, Punk doesn't accept it and he get stunnered.

That puts Cena, Rock, Austin, and Punk all in the title picture... Who knows where that could go.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

▲E.;11769382 said:


> What if Punk retains thanks to an interference from Rock. Then after the match, Austin comes out and offers Punk and Rock a beer to celebrate, Punk doesn't accept it and he get stunnered.
> 
> That puts Cena, Rock, Austin, and Punk all in the title picture... Who knows where that could go.


.......You sure do have a wild imagination don't you lol. I don't see that happening, but I would like to see something shocking happen. I definitely have a feeling that this RAW could be one we don't forget for a long long long time....whether its because it was unforgettably good or unforgettably bad? Time will tell lol


----------



## wwe4evaeva (Aug 20, 2010)

It should definitely be interesting seeing the results seeing as it could go either way.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it'll be a no contest ending like it was 2 yrs ago


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't care if Cena wins, but he better not win clean (unless this sets up a Punk heel turn) because that will just destroy everything Punk has worked for. Sad thing is, I don't see the 1000th episode of Raw ending without Cena holding the title -__-


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone see if Punk wins (with or without interference)that he cuts his Devil promo thus turning him heel and having a Heel Punk vs. Face Cena for summerslam?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Possible spoiler?

http://www.wrestleview.com/viewnews.php?id=1342933212


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Possible spoiler?
> 
> http://www.wrestleview.com/viewnews.php?id=1342933212


Wow, they just fucked up. But since that is one of his nicknames, they might be referring to that. Even so, that would be stupid.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Possible spoiler?
> 
> http://www.wrestleview.com/viewnews.php?id=1342933212


yey cena wins


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this match needs to lead to one of these two turning heel...it just has to.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I honestly don't care who wins this match. I just wanna see these two put on a classic. They have to make up for their disappointing match from last years summerslam


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I honestly don't care who wins this match. I just wanna see these two put on a classic. They have to make up for their disappointing match from last years summerslam


The problem with most people here is that they could wrestle an amazing match and if Punk won everyone would say its 5 star and if Cena won people would say it sucked. One of the many ways to disregard someones opinion on wrestling if they are only concerned with who wins and not how good the match was. 

We're supposed to be the smarks, the kids are supposed to only care about who wins and not the match quality, we're supposed to just admire workrate and match quality, but most here are as big a mark as any kid.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

English Dragon said:


> The problem with most people here is that they could wrestle an amazing match and if Punk won everyone would say its 5 star and if Cena won people would say it sucked. One of the many ways to disregard someones opinion on wrestling if they are only concerned with who wins and not how good the match was.
> 
> We're supposed to be the smarks, the kids are supposed to only care about who wins and not the match quality, we're supposed to just admire workrate and match quality, but most here are as big a mark as any kid.


Agreed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> this match needs to lead to one of these two turning heel...it just has to.


Prepare to be disappointed. I'm willing to bet Punk is trolling everyone with his allusions to his "Devil" promo.



xdoomsayerx said:


> I honestly don't care who wins this match. I just wanna see these two put on a classic. They have to make up for their disappointing match from last years summerslam


You thought their SummerSlam match was bad? I thought it was awesome.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

On a wrestling level, Punk deserves to win and I hope he does.

But I wont be disheartened if Cena wins. It's his era. I'm sick of his booking just like many other people but I wouldn't begrudge him being on top at the end of episode 1000.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Prepare to be disappointed. I'm willing to bet Punk is trolling everyone with his allusions to his "Devil" promo.
> 
> 
> 
> You thought their SummerSlam match was bad? I thought it was awesome.




not bad but disappointing. Their match at MITB was miles better. It seemed as if their pace was slower at summerslam


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont see how cena turning heel will give him a new moveset frankly im just tired of seeing him on my tv


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Markoring said:


> I dont see how cena turning heel will give him a new moveset frankly im just tired of seeing him on my tv


looks like you'll be tired of wrestling for the next ten years.


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> looks like you'll be tired of wrestling for the next ten years.


Its just I dont see how oh good now his a heel he'll be more entertaining to watch in the ring maybe he'll learn some new moves and it'll rain lollipops, I have loved Chris Jericho face and heel why because his fun to watch I just think people are expecting to much from face Cena


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I think someone is going to turn heel. What if it's Cena? I like most of you find this almost unimaginable to believe but with all this talk about some big angle happening at the end of Raw to take WWE into a new era, I mean...it makes sense for it to be a Cena heel turn. That would certainly be a shocking angle to lead WWE into a new era as they keep promoting it.

As much as it makes sense though I still doubt it.

Also, I kind of agree Cena heel or face is kind of pointless. Moves will be the same, persona will be the same, the only difference is he'll mock the fans on the mic. Other than that...they boo him now anyway when he does all his moves, so, yeah.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I am sure both of them will bring their A-game and it will be a great match. I just feel that Cena winning is ridiculously predictable and a bad move. If he wins clean, it basically cements the fact that he can never realistically lose. I predict either Big Show injures Cena before the match so it happens at Summerslam, or Big Show interferes and Cena is the first person to lose the cash-in(albeit by DQ). I really want Punk to win clean, it will be that last step to really make his reign worthwhile.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Considering all that's been booked for RAW 1000, I don't even know how they're going to have time for more than a 5-minute match.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Who will win tonight Cena or Punk?*

Who will win tonight Cena or Punk? Im going with Punk and he will keep the WWE title til Summerslam.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope this poll proves to be accurate.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

I do have an inkling that Punk will retain. If not because Punk wins clean (god forbid Punk beat Cena too many times) then it will be due to some sort of interference. I think they're going to milk Punk as champ as long as possible. That doesn't mean Cena won't win it though. If Cena doesn't claim it tonight, then he probably will at a later PPV.

I'm just trying to picture when and where and how The Rock gets involved because he inevitably will.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

One of them turning heel Austin WM17 style would work for me.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> I hope this poll proves to be accurate.


It should definitely be interesting to see what happens tomorrow evening (well actually this evening for some places seeing as its 1:50 AM right now where I am on Monday lol) I wouldn't mind seeing Punk have a longer reign but would like him to turn heel lol.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is almost as unpredictable as their feud last year.

With Rock gunning for the title, I have to believe Cena is going to end Punk's reign to tease a ONCE IN A LIFETIME REmatch. Even then, Lesnar could end up getting involved.

Hopefully I'm proven wrong and Cena becomes the first guy to fail his cash-in. Just have the usual 349 run-ins to make it happen.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I honestly don't care who wins this match. I just wanna see these two put on a classic. They have to make up for their disappointing match from last years summerslam


What was so disappointing about last year's match? The ending?



English Dragon said:


> The problem with most people here is that they could wrestle an amazing match and if Punk won everyone would say its 5 star and if Cena won people would say it sucked. One of the many ways to disregard someones opinion on wrestling if they are only concerned with who wins and not how good the match was.
> 
> We're supposed to be the smarks, the kids are supposed to only care about who wins and not the match quality, we're supposed to just admire workrate and match quality, but most here are as big a mark as any kid.





xdoomsayerx said:


> Their match at MITB was miles better. It seemed as if their pace was slower at summerslam


They were probably determined to avoid the 4-5 obvious botches present in their (otherwise brilliant) MITB match.



moonmop said:


> I think someone is going to turn heel.


Prepare to be disappointed, good sir.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It all points to Cena winning due to the Rock chasing the title but it would be a travesty to end Punks reign to the guy tgat has been overshadowing him and main eventing everything even with Punk as champ. Hopefully Cena loses and we see Rock and Punk interact.

Knowing Vince though, Cena is gonna win and Rock will challenge him for maybe summerslam or Mania.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> It all points to Cena winning due to the Rock chasing the title but *it would be a travesty to end Punks reign to the guy tgat has been overshadowing him and main eventing everything even with Punk as champ*. Hopefully Cena loses and we see Rock and Punk interact.
> 
> Knowing Vince though, Cena is gonna win and Rock will challenge him for maybe summerslam or Mania.


This, this, this.

Cena has already been booked higher than Punk for the last year straight anyway, is there really any need to throw the belt on him _as well_?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

ChrisPartlow said:


> Can't see Cena losing this one.
> 
> For one, no one has ever lost a Money in the Bank cash in. That is a huge hint.
> 
> ...


Did you really say Punk could feud with Jack Swagger? Yea that makes a LOT of sense. Let's have the number 2 guy in the company lose the title in a match that really has no build to the one guy who doesn't even need the title, then go on to feud with a glorified jobber. BOOK IT VINCE!! :vince2:cena2


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

punk has to win tonight even if he loses it at summerslam he needs tonight 

they have been taling about his reign week after week lately, 

even mentioned him not being in maine events.

if punk went over clean tonight it would be epic!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Actually rooting for John Cena to win the belt. If for no other reason, the amount of anger the IWC would generate would be fucking hilarious to read for a week.


----------



## JeremyMG2009 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lets go Cena!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Actually rooting for John Cena to win the belt. If for no other reason, the amount of anger the IWC would generate would be fucking hilarious to read for a week.


Eh, it's not even worth it anymore. I love a good shitstorm, but the Cena rage is just as worn out as Cena himself is. If people seriously would be shocked and appalled at him winning tonight then I don't know what the hell they expect out of WWE anymore. This is Cenaland, folks. Drill that into your heads right now, before the show tonight.


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

*What will be your reaction if?*

John Cena to cash in his MITB at Raw 1000, so what would be your reaction to the most likely conclusion that Cena would be given the World title being the face of the company at the historic moment?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: What will be your reaction if?*

I hope he is given the world title, keep him out of the WWE title picture.

He should win the World Title and elevate that title back up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: What will be your reaction if?*

Cena beats CM Punk for the title? My reaction is shown below:


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: What will be your reaction if?*

John Cena is the World/WWE championship right now.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What will be your reaction if?*

That's probably exactly what's going to happen. Cena beats Punk for the Title tonight. I don't see Cena being the 1st to cash in and loose.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be bad*

Im sure the cena and punk feud will be entertaining. Even though I can predict what punk is going to do "I am tired of being over shadowed by cena/rock, I deserve the spotlight, blah blah".

But the rest of the show? I fear its going to just be...well filler. This week we had Undertaker, The Rock, APA, Trish Stratus, Lita, the entire DX squad, Mick Foley, The Hand(lol), ect... And the show STILL felt like it was going a little long. The problem is that, these guys I just mentioned, they arent coming back next week. They will be gone. So what does that leave us for major angles?

Cena/Punk and Brock/HHH. Normally that would be good enough for a show, but now, they got a whole extra hour to fill. I just hope WWE knows what they are doing and not just doing 3 hours just because the fucking can


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

*Hopefully they use all the new time to build good mid card feuds*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

You're right. I don't think I'll watch Raw live again while this whole 3 hour bullshit is going on unless someone like The Rock is there. Too much filler and adverts to suffer through and right now, the only thing interesting is Brock Lesnar and HHH and I may be interested in CM Punk's direction if The Rock is around, otherwise I don't care about that.

Rather just read the results and skip to the enjoyable parts.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

Uh TONIGHT had a great deal of filler. Hornswoggle and Santino handing out dolls, Brodus Clay squash, recaps galore, a ton of commercials, Charlie Sheen as the social media ambassador, etc.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

The Miz and Christian feud should get mic time and be built up as if its a wwe title feud. Mid card should be built now..


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

Well it may be filler now, but they they have to start somewhere in terms of building guys up.

A bunch of guys who hardly got TV time are appearing on RAW and SmackDown more than they were before: Slater, Kidd, Epico, Primo, Hawkins, Reks, Titus, D-Young, Hunico, Camacho. And there are guys who hardly get time on RAW or SmackDown like Ryder & Riley who are already mega over and would be huge draws if they appeared regularly.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*



robass83 said:


> The Miz and Christian feud should get mic time and be built up as if its a wwe title feud. Mid card should be built now..


to be honest Im not looking forward to that, Miz always bores me. But yeah, lets hope they do that midcard talent in general. But I just dont think they will, because they havent even attempted to do that in the last year.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

they had some filler tonight as well


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

We'll hopefully just see longer matches and more TV time for lower-card guys. There were barely any matches tonight, and the longest was like 10 minutes. They had too many segments to get through and things to promote, and so it seemed to drag a lot longer than a normal 3-hour show does.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

I'll tune in if Dolph Ziggler has a match. His dropkick is worth seeing every single time. Dude does it perfectly.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: cena/Punk Segments will be good, but I fear the filler next week is going to be b*

If we are REALLY, REALLY, REALLY lucky...

... they will use all the extra time to actually, you know, develop a midcard...?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

The outcome was definitely interesting, not 100% happy with the disqualification lol...but John lost his cash in so that was history making.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> So it looks like Cena is winning. But I don't expect the obvious.
> 
> Cena will likely win/lose by DQ, due to interference by Big Show, thus setting up Cena vs Punk vs Show at Summerslam.


i do it, boi.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think Show will be involved in the title match.

If anything I sort of hope this distances both Cena and Show away from Punk (as they seem to have there own feud going), it does mean that we have no idea who the number one contender is and how do they determine it? and well, we'd get more Cena/Show, yawn.

We'll most likely get Cena/Punk though.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

*I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

*This is more of a response that people think cena cant draw*

TlC pvv without cena failed, when cena left for that episode in june it got a 2.7, when cena left for that one episode in May the ratings decreased by .3 points.

In fact, everytime cena is not on Raw or on a ppv, it does significantly worse.

People underrate Cena as a draw, he clearly is one, and punk is always going to be a number 2-3 guy just like HBK was. Just dont understand why people think Punk should be number 1 when he hasnt proven he can be a draw other than t shirts. I know people say, "but its only been a year! give it time, it took austin some time" Ok well after wrestlemania 13 for Stone Cold steve Austin, WWE started giving him his flagship. WWE was average low 2's before wrestlemania 13, then when they started to use austin a bit more, he got into the mid 2's. Unfortunately, he got injured. So after that they didn't experience any growth. But when he finally returned back full time for survivor series, the ratings never got below a two after that except for once. They were averaging 3's, and when he finally won the title, they got their first 4 and always got 4's and 5's for a long time after that. 

So what did punk do after a year of build after his shoot? Well he got 200,000 less viewers from the year before, yeah... So I just think its hilarious when people try to compare him to Austin when he has not been consistent at all with the ratings/buys constantly going up and down while staying in the same kind of range.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

WWE's stock will crash if Cena's out of the picture.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

It's a well-known fact that Cena is the top dog of the business, he is the #1 guy, okay, we all understand that..

but all you guys who say Punk can't live up to being a big time guy, well maybe he can't, but then look at it the other way around, nobody else at the bottom would be doing any damn better than Punk.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

I dont think anyone really underrates Cena's drawing power. I don't like seeing Cena every week, but lets say he did take 6 months from tv, the ratings would drop by a good amount, wwe needs Cena right now.

Punks is very over with fans at the live shows, same with Orton but they still cant draw the same tv ratings as Cena, but no one can, the business just ins't that hot right now.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*



Canadian said:


> It's a well-known fact that Cena is the top dog of the business, he is the #1 guy, okay, we all understand that..
> 
> but all you guys who say Punk can't live up to being a big time guy, well maybe he can't, but then look at it the other way around, nobody else at the bottom would be doing any damn better than Punk.


Yeah... we would be better with the drug addict, why vince! why the homeless guy!, just Mark Henry can save wwe


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

The only reason that is true is because WWE have only built up one guy. There is no one even near Cena and that is ALL WWE's fault, it isn't just CENA being talented that's causing this it's the favour shown towards him. Obviously if you're going to have some heroic superman look like an underdog every feud for 7 years your fan base will become "Cenation" territory and also become a major reason as to why most of the older generation have moved on. Back in the Attitude Era there weren't just two big names, there were a plethora of stars in every type of division on the card. If you weren't talking The Rock or Austin, you were talking about Triple H, Undertaker, Kane, Kurt Angle, Big Show, Jericho, Vince, Shane o Mac, Benoit, Edge, Christian, Hardy's, Dudley's, D-X... Bloody hell the list is endless. Now there is just ONE MAN they truly focus on, everything revolves him no matter what. Punk is just the next in line to be fed to that man, they built him up for that reason ultimately. 

Look at The Rock, he was a HUGE star, bigger than Cena easily. But look at the difference in their booking, The Rock's win/loss record was nowhere near as dominant because Triple H was made his equal. The Rock also had his losses to Stone Cold too. With Cena, that HASN'T happened because Vince has decided to make this a completely one man show. He is LEECHING entirely off Cena throughout the year house shows etc. and then going all out for WrestleMania to keep business booming.

You say what has Punk achieved in a year? Other than having the title belt he has been given NO REAL opportunity to make his mark since the HHH loss last year. NONE! Every single PPV has been main-evented by Cena, Punk's biggest storyline to date since becoming champion has been the AJ and Daniel Bryan angle, which pretty much says it all. His whole reign has been watered down massively by WWE, Vince clearly wants nothing to do with him and had very little choice but to give Punk a big title reign. But alongside that reign he hasn't been allowed to be himself AT ALL. If they used Punk the way they should have, this program would have been a lot more interesting because more older fans would rekindle their appeal to the show which they lost years ago. You can't get them back in one summer, should have prolonged it for at least a year.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Even with Punk as Champion, Cena is still treated at the main focus of a lot of the weekly shows and the majority of PPVs.... Plus, WWE seems to put a lot less effort into non Cena storylines/build up (with the exception of Taker's streak and possibly HHH) so it's hardly surprising that he's still top of the pile.

That said, it's partially the crowd's fault too with this whole "Let's go Cena/Cena sucks" thing... If you've got your two biggest faces in the ring together and the crowd is largely chanting about one of them, even if it's partly negative that's not saying much about the other one..
Over the last few years the only other people I've heard chants for, while Cena was in the ring... Punk, the Rock, and Ryder. Other than that the crowd solely focuses on Cena, and good or bad, that's what wrestling is about.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Cena is the face of the company even with Punk (or other one) as WWE World champion.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

it hasnt been just one year pal, how many years as punk been in the WWE??

The guy is simply a failure and a colossal one at that..

Him not main eventing is such a slap to his face..


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

*TLC was a failure??? Didnt it do well in buys? 


Or am I thinking of another PPV*


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

*looks at join date*

Uh huh.


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Punk has definitely surpassed Randy Orton in terms of ability to draw, but he's still nowhere near Cena.

He lost so much of his momentum after the MITB summer.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Back to having these debates again, are we?


----------



## wwe4evaeva (Aug 20, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't think Show will be involved in the title match.
> 
> If anything I sort of hope this distances both Cena and Show away from Punk (as they seem to have there own feud going), it does mean that we have no idea who the number one contender is and how do they determine it? and well, we'd get more Cena/Show, yawn.
> 
> We'll most likely get Cena/Punk though.



I think what happened with Cena and Show may distance them from Punk but maybe not.....John may be getting a rematch since there was a DQ


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Punk had his _own_ momentum after MITB last year, they simply didst capitalize on it, his run has been 2nd rate unfortunetly so they've tried to salvage it with a heel turn I guess.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Give Punk matches against The Rock with a years build.. give him a match against Brock Lensar right after he left UFC see if it doesnt draw. Cena is given all the big matches. His match is the main event in every PPV. He is forced on us. Punk isnt given those chances.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Drawing matters to the industry. Does it matter to you as fans of a wrestler though? What sort of validation do you get personally from knowing casuals love your guy?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

well punk/bryan and aj did draw an extra 711,000 viewers 2 weeks ago on raw with no cena in sight, that segment beat out every rock and cena mania quarter in 2012


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*



hassassin said:


> The only reason that is true is because WWE have only built up one guy. There is no one even near Cena and that is ALL WWE's fault, it isn't just CENA being talented that's causing this it's the favour shown towards him. Obviously if you're going to have some heroic superman look like an underdog every feud for 7 years your fan base will become "Cenation" territory and also become a major reason as to why most of the older generation have moved on. Back in the Attitude Era there weren't just two big names, there were a plethora of stars in every type of division on the card. If you weren't talking The Rock or Austin, you were talking about Triple H, Undertaker, Kane, Kurt Angle, Big Show, Jericho, Vince, Shane o Mac, Benoit, Edge, Christian, Hardy's, Dudley's, D-X... Bloody hell the list is endless. Now there is just ONE MAN they truly focus on, everything revolves him no matter what. Punk is just the next in line to be fed to that man, they built him up for that reason ultimately.
> 
> Look at The Rock, he was a HUGE star, bigger than Cena easily. But look at the difference in their booking, The Rock's win/loss record was nowhere near as dominant because Triple H was made his equal. The Rock also had his losses to Stone Cold too. With Cena, that HASN'T happened because Vince has decided to make this a completely one man show. He is LEECHING entirely off Cena throughout the year house shows etc. and then going all out for WrestleMania to keep business booming.
> 
> You say what has Punk achieved in a year? Other than having the title belt he has been given NO REAL opportunity to make his mark since the HHH loss last year. NONE! Every single PPV has been main-evented by Cena, Punk's biggest storyline to date since becoming champion has been the AJ and Daniel Bryan angle, which pretty much says it all. His whole reign has been watered down massively by WWE, Vince clearly wants nothing to do with him and had very little choice but to give Punk a big title reign. But alongside that reign he hasn't been allowed to be himself AT ALL. If they used Punk the way they should have, this program would have been a lot more interesting because more older fans would rekindle their appeal to the show which they lost years ago. You can't get them back in one summer, should have prolonged it for at least a year.


They haven't only built up one guy, they built up 4. 
The other three are called Edge, Batista and Randy Orton.

Two of them aren't active anymore while the third was "ruined" by being turned into an ineffective face and put on SD! without a real opposing force.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

So the guy that's been created and built as unstoppable, and the only guy that can beat anyone and can pretty much never be beaten, has drawing power? Sakes alive, I do declare!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Who has ever said Cena can't draw?

They were trolls or the same people who say he can't wrestle, therefore you shouldn't even bother with them because they're dumb.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Name a guy, other than the Apex Addict, who could do any fucking better than Punk? There isn't a guy on the damn roster. NOBODY can outdraw Cena. NO-BO-DY.

He's the second go-to guy, he was never supposed to be anything more.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Name a guy, other than the Apex Addict, who could do any fucking better than Punk? There isn't a guy on the damn roster. NOBODY can outdraw Cena. NO-BO-DY.


sad but true


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

1. Who ever said Cena can't draw?
2. No one is a draw besides Cena, so I wouldn't put all the blame on Punk. WWE doesn't know how to build real star. Heck, guys like the Rock and Brock don't draw unless it's on a big PPV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

From another thread rather than typing something out again:



> As for the already ongoing mark wars lol, I'll just say this. CM Punk, after this weeks show, has well and truly been given the ball. Like somebody else pointed out, HE ended the show over everybody else. It's all on Punk now, and his booking of course. But I have a feeling he's going to get a proper shot this time. If they do this right and treat him like the big deal they want us to believe that he is, then this is it for him. Judging by what we've heard here, a HUGE number of people saw what went down during the overrun. Over 6 million people. One complaint from everybody has been that WWE doesn't use their older stars to give the spotlight to the newer ones. Well they used Rock here to do just that. Punk had all those eyeballs on him. Rock won't be on the show next week but Punk will. CM Punk is now the hook. It's on him. Of course, Cena is there which will help but they are going to have to promote this as all about Punk, not Cena.
> 
> If he's going to complain about being overlooked etc then they're going to have to have him closing shows and doing what he wasn't doing before; headlining as the star of the show. If it works, there you go, they will have a legit new star on their hands. They weren't ready for what happened last year but I'd like to think some measure of thought has gone into this. This will be Punk's proper run with the ball. What I want to see next week is him portrayed as the huge deal they will be expecting us to believe he is. I also want him to cut a promo explaining himself, on his own, and I want to see a big number for that segment. I want to see CM Punk, on his own, without Cena, without Rock, without HHH, without Vince, pulling in huge numbers like he should after this. If that happens, maybe I'll have some faith that this was the right move to make. If not, then I really don't know what to say tbh. What can you say? If people don't tune in to see this, to see the aftermath, all those extra people who were watching then what can you say?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: I like Punk, but its pretty much a proven fact that he cant draw without cena*

Cena does draw that much is a fact but did you ever consider the possibility that Punk has barely been given a chance to actually main event and for WWE to have his feuds as the focus of the show whilst letting Cena take a back seat. I swear the only guys Cena takes a back seat to are the likes of Taker/HHH/HBK etc. and even then its not consistent.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CENA CAN'T DRAW. I mean just look at this shit:


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anark said:


> CENA CAN'T DRAW. I mean just look at this shit:


lmao he didn't draw that....did he? lol


----------

